# Ai-je bien fait d'acheter ce grille pain aujourd'hui ???



## boodou (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

Des sueurs froides ce soir en rentrant de chez Darty.

Je me suis offert un nouveau grille-pain.

C'est un Magimix, modèle Toaster 4.
Il est en inox de haute qualité. Capable de toaster des tranches extra-larges. 
Un grillage rapide et ultra-simple de 2 ou 4 tranches, avec une fonction baguette, une remontée extra-haute, un support viennoiseries. Il est équipé de résistances professionnelles et les boutons sont bien-sûr rétro-éclairés.

Oui mais voilà, seul face au grille pain ce soir, dans la quiétude apparente d'une nuit de pleine lune, le doute m'habite.

Ai-je bien fait d'acheter ce grille pain aujourd'hui ?
Et si demain un nouveau modèle sortait ?

Si toi aussi parfois tu doutes, si les objets qui t'entourent t'inquiètent, toi aussi confie-toi à la communauté.
Soyons solidaires, dans la tolérance et la compassion.


----------



## JPTK (29 Janvier 2010)

Mais... si tes amis te filent des tranches de pains, tu peux les faire griller au moins ?? :mouais:


----------



## duracel (29 Janvier 2010)

J'ai acheté un slip blanc.

Mais maintenant je doute, est-ce qu'un noir ce n'est pas mieux pour les traces de freinage?


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2010)

duracel a dit:


> J'ai acheté un slip blanc.


Pas moi, j'attends la mise à jour.


----------



## JPTK (29 Janvier 2010)

duracel a dit:


> J'ai acheté un slip blanc.
> 
> Mais maintenant je doute, est-ce qu'un noir ce n'est pas mieux pour les traces de freinage?



les garçons sont cracra beurk


----------



## Pouasson (29 Janvier 2010)

Ouais enfin certaines filles à certaines périodes du mois, un slip noir ne serait pas de trop...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas moi, j'attends la mise à jour.



Toi aussi tu veux une prise USB ?


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2010)

merci de rester dans le sujet&#8230; 
&#8230;
&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (29 Janvier 2010)

et une Webcam!


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Toi aussi tu veux une prise USB ?


Oui, femelle...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, femelle...



Comment il me parle, lui !
Je ne mange pas de ce grille-pain là, moi môsieur !


----------



## duracel (29 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Toi aussi tu veux une prise USB ?



Il y a déjà le multitouch, cela permet de patienter un peu.


----------



## Madalvée (29 Janvier 2010)

Si tu fais griller du pain raciste Martine va te jeter


----------



## boodou (29 Janvier 2010)

Vous déconnez mais le sujet est très sérieux ! 
Imaginez-vous dans Ubik, les objets vieillissants tout autour de vous 
N'est-ce pas rassurant d'être entouré des derniers éléments produits ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2010)

Objets inanimés, 
Avez-vous donc une âme ?
Qui s'attache à notre âme,
Et la force d'aimer ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Mes objets m'ont pris en otage.
Ils exigent une version plus récente de moi.
Ils angoissent à l'idée d'appartenir à un vieil humain quand tant de modèles plus jeunes existent.
Ils me disent obsolète et dépassé.

_No future for the past_


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mes objets m'ont pris en otage.
> Ils exigent une version plus récente de moi.
> Ils angoissent à l'idée d'appartenir à un vieil humain quand tant de modèles plus jeunes existent.
> Ils me disent obsolète et dépassé.
> ...



mêmes soucis avec mes femmes&#8230;


----------



## boodou (29 Janvier 2010)

on va relire _Les Choses_ de Georges Perec


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2010)

Quelqu'un m'a dit que l'ancien grillait encore. Serait-ce possible alors ? :hein:


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Janvier 2010)

Encore un fil trentre-sixième degré _vachement subversif_ pour dénoncer l'attitude des méchants nioubes qui prennent l'endroit pour de la merde et qui posent des questions cons 

Ça doit au moins être le cinquantième du genre... s'il y en a encore que ça fait sourire dans le coin... :sleep:


----------



## boodou (29 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Encore un fil trentre-sixième degré _vachement subversif_ pour dénoncer l'attitude des méchants nioubes qui prennent l'endroit pour de la merde et qui posent des questions cons&#8230;
> 
> Ça doit au moins être le cinquantième du genre... s'il y en a encore que ça fait sourire dans le coin... :sleep:



Un sujet devient peut-être ce que les gens en font par leur participation, par ce qu'ils projettent d'eux-même avec leur intervention.

Tu lis Poissondezil tu souhaites sa fermeture ; tu lis Ponk tu te dis que ça peut continuer ; on te lit toi et on te retrouve, sans surprise, avec une agressivité hors-propos (car de subversion il n'était pas question).

T'aurais pu rebondir sur le consumérisme avant de bailler &#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Un sujet devient peut-être ce que les gens en font par leur participation, par ce qu'ils projettent d'eux-même avec leur intervention.
> 
> Tu lis Poissondezil tu souhaites sa fermeture ; tu lis Ponk tu te dis que ça peut continuer ; on te lit toi et on te retrouve, sans surprise, avec une agressivité hors-propos (car de subversion il n'était pas question).
> 
> T'aurais pu rebondir sur le consumérisme avant de bailler &#8230;



Non mais arrête deux secondes tes conneries, t'espérais en faire quoi, de ton sujet ? Quel intérêt à part de la pseudo-dénonciation à deux balles "tout se perd ma bonne dame..." ?

Bon le truc, c'est que je m'en prend à ton sujet, alors que comme je l'ai dit, il y en a 50 autres par mois qui sont ouverts sur le même thème... Ça n'est pas spécifiquement contre toi, mais bien plus contre un état d'esprit ambiant, contre lequel j'ai eu plus que l'occasion de m'épancher dans le fil-débat sur l'avenir du bar, débat qui n'a d'ailleurs pas amené d'avancées significatives (mais je suis peut-être trop gourmand).


----------



## boodou (29 Janvier 2010)

Tout se perd mon bon monsieur, les jeunes n'ont plus aucun respect !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Bon, vous vous calmez ou je vous envoie en Afrique construire des cases avec Pascal le grand Frère !


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Janvier 2010)

On peut avoir des photos du grille-pain ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> (&#8230
> (mais je suis peut-être trop gourmand).



Comment qui disait l'autre, la fois dernière&#8230; Ah oui ! Sors-toi les doigts du ionf et après te les avoir bien léché (rapport à ta gourmandise), pond-nous un bon sujet&#8230; J'crois que j'ai bon&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2010)

Auriez-vous besoin d'un coach pour choisir un toaster ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Un sujet devient peut-être ce que les gens en font par leur participation, par ce qu'ils projettent d'eux-même avec leur intervention.
> 
> Tu lis Poissondezil tu souhaites sa fermeture ; tu lis Ponk tu te dis que ça peut continuer ; on te lit toi et on te retrouve, sans surprise, avec une agressivité hors-propos (car de subversion il n'était pas question).
> 
> T'aurais pu rebondir sur le consumérisme avant de bailler



Bon, laisse filer, j'ai un neveux comme ça, un vieux con de 17 ans... aucun sens de l'humour, un avis sur tout et surtout un avis qu'il dispense sans retenue aucune... bref, un peine à jouir que nous évitons au maximum... :sleep:
Un truc marche assez bien ici : TdB ->modifier la liste d'ignorés -> ajouter un membre...

 

Sinon, moi j'attends impatiemment le modèle Wifi + 3G avant de remplacer mon rasoir électrique... mais est ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> On peut avoir des photos du grille-pain ?



suffit de demander:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Sinon, moi j'attends impatiemment le modèle Wifi + 3G avant de remplacer mon rasoir électrique... mais est ce bien raisonnable ?



Ca dépend du prix de l'engin.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Comment qui disait l'autre, la fois dernière Ah oui ! Sors-toi les doigts du ionf et après te les avoir bien léché (rapport à ta gourmandise), pond-nous un bon sujet J'crois que j'ai bon



Il y a cependant une différence avec vous autres : quand un sujet de nioube ne me plaît pas, plutôt que de me désoler du bon vieux temps, que c'était mieux avant et toutes les conneries qu'on peut lire à longueur de journée ici, je ne participe pas au sujet.
Mais évidemment, il y a en a un certain nombre ici qui ne peuvent s'y astreindre

En même temps, je dis ça, et ça a l'air de bien vous emmerder, quand même... Soit on a pas le même sens de l'humour, soit vous ne savez plus trop quoi faire pour vous divertir et tenter de garder un endroit comme vous l'avez connu il y a de cela fort longtemps, et qui n'est définitivement plus le même... Pour ma part, vous aurez compris que j'ai choisi la seconde solution.


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> suffit de demander:



Démodé laisse tomber 
Voilà le top du top de ce qui se fait aujourd'hui :afraid: :


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Démodé laisse tomber
> Voilà le top du top de ce qui se fait aujourd'hui :afraid: :



Et le jour où le standard -tartine de pain- n'existe plus, tu l'as dans le cul mec !


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Il y a cependant une différence avec vous autres : quand un sujet de nioube ne me plaît pas, plutôt que de me désoler du bon vieux temps, que c'était mieux avant et toutes les conneries qu'on peut lire à longueur de journée ici, je ne participe pas au sujet.
> Mais évidemment, il y a en a un certain nombre ici qui ne peuvent s'y astreindre
> 
> En même temps, je dis ça, et ça a l'air de bien vous emmerder, quand même... Soit on a pas le même sens de l'humour, soit vous ne savez plus trop quoi faire pour vous divertir et tenter de garder un endroit comme vous l'avez connu il y a de cela fort longtemps, et qui n'est définitivement plus le même... Pour ma part, vous aurez compris que j'ai choisi la seconde solution.



Par contre, quand un sujet de vieux con d'huître d'ancien nostalgique du bon vieux temps ne te plait pas, tu viens déverser ta bile. Y-a-t-il une différence fondamentale avec traiter avec dérision les fils de nioubs incontinents ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Et le jour où le standard -tartine de pain- n'existe plus, tu l'as dans le cul mec !



Déja faut être vraiment con pour acheter un grille pain, on est tous d'accord


----------



## macarel (30 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Encore un fil trentre-sixième degré _vachement subversif_ pour dénoncer l'attitude des méchants nioubes qui prennent l'endroit pour de la merde et qui posent des questions cons&#8230;/QUOTE]
> 
> On m'appelle???:love: (Ponk 2009)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Un sujet devient peut-être ce que les gens en font par leur participation, par ce qu'ils projettent d'eux-même avec leur intervention.
> 
> Tu lis Poissondezil tu souhaites sa fermeture ; tu lis Ponk tu te dis que ça peut continuer ; on te lit toi et on te retrouve, sans surprise, avec une agressivité hors-propos (car de subversion il n'était pas question).
> 
> T'aurais pu rebondir sur le consumérisme avant de bailler



Enfin c'est de ta faute quand même ! Tu nous fais de la ségrégation sociale avec ton modèle Magimix qu'on trouve chez Conran Shop ! 

Tu nous aurais mis un bon Moulinex prolétarien, la chose eut mieux passée !!!


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Enfin c'est de ta faute quand même ! Tu nous fais de la ségrégation sociale avec ton modèle Magimix qu'on trouve chez Conran Shop !
> 
> Tu nous aurais mis un bon Moulinex prolétarien, la chose eut mieux passée !!!



Bien vu ! 
Et j'ajouterais même fait exprès


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Démodé laisse tomber
> Voilà le top du top de ce qui se fait aujourd'hui :afraid: :



La synchro se fait obligatoirement par iTunes ou pas ?


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Tu lis Poissondezil tu souhaites sa fermeture




Dès le premier post en fait. Mais ça doit dépendre du seuil de tolérance des uns et des autres à certains types d'humour. Une touche "grasse" de temps en temps, ça fait pas de mal, c'est pas comme si le sujet était sérieux de base qui plus est. 

Faut se détendre de temps en temps, péter un coup (enfin pas trop fort, 'ttention aux traces... ah, zut, c'est même pas moi qu'ai lancé cette vanne là :love: ).


----------



## Arlequin (30 Janvier 2010)

pourquoi y'a pas un sondage 
c'est bien un sondage
ç'est utile un sondage
ça permet de voir si on est con où si on risque de le devenir, par exemple
ça permet de se faire une idée, quand on a pas les moyens de réfléchir
c'est bien un sondage
c'est utile un sondage
ça permet de comparer
ça permet de juger
c'est bien un sondage
c'est utile un sondage
même pour ceux qui n'en ont pas les moyens
parce que là, bon, c'est un peu court 
"on" reste sur notre faim
"on" ne sait que penser
"on" tourne en rond
et ça donne faim
une petite tartine tiens
grillée, bien entendu


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> on est tous d'accord



Non.
Moi, non, je ne suis pas d'accord.
C'est comme ça.
Faudra t'y faire.


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La synchro se fait obligatoirement par iTunes ou pas ?



Forcément, c'est le dernier modèle !!!!
Si tu regardes attentivement la photo tu verras un cable USB blanc Apple relié au bouzin :hein:


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> Moi, non, je ne suis pas d'accord.
> C'est comme ça.
> Faudra t'y faire.



Ben où est passée ta consensualitude ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Forcément, c'est le dernier modèle !!!!
> Si tu regardes attentivement la photo tu verras un cable USB blanc Apple relié au bouzin :hein:



Merci.

Et il y a un Tartine Store aussi ?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2010)

Boodoo est un n00b : au lieu d'ouvrir un fil, il aurait mieux fait de s'adresser aux meilleurs coachs de MAcG


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

Petite précision tout de même, l'auteur du fil de référence (Ai-je bien fait d'acheter mon MBP aujourd'hui ?) était somme toute plutôt sympathique, il a très vite affirmé son plaisir d'utilisation de sa nouvelle bécane et surtout il n'avait finalement aucun regret car elle répondait largement a ses besoins et qu'il avait conscience que toute technologie nouvelle était vouée à être dépassée.
Donc aucune moquerie au xème degré ici à son encontre.
Ce que sa discussion a révélé, c'était surtout les réactions des autres (comme ici) 
Des types se permettent de lui dire qu'il a fait une connerie alors qu'ils ne le connaissent même pas, qu'il a peut-être économisé pendant un an pour s'acheter son ordi et ils le poussent à se prendre la tête inutilement.

Voilà pour la minute de sérieux.

On peut déconner à nouveau.


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Petite précision tout de même, l'auteur du fil de référence (Ai-je bien fait d'acheter mon MBP aujourd'hui ?) était somme toute plutôt sympathique, il a très vite affirmé son plaisir d'utilisation de sa nouvelle bécane et surtout il n'avait finalement aucun regret car elle répondait largement a ses besoins et qu'il avait conscience que toute technologie nouvelle était vouée à être dépassée.
> Donc aucune moquerie au xème degré ici à son encontre.
> Ce que sa discussion a révélé, c'était surtout les réactions des autres (comme ici)
> Des types se permettent de lui dire qu'il a fait une connerie alors qu'ils ne le connaissent même pas, qu'il a peut-être économisé pendant un an pour s'acheter son ordi et ils le poussent à se prendre la tête inutilement.
> ...



Ah non ! si on parle sérieux alors je m'en vais.
Faudrait savoir...


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'achèterai pas de grille pain, car très artiste et manuel, je préfère le faire plus vite moi même, le matin avec la lampe à souder.


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi j'achèterai pas de grille pain, car très artiste et manuel, je préfère le faire plus vite moi même, le matin avec la lampe à souder.



J'avais pensé à cette solution, mais t'avoir tous les matins dans mon salon avec ta lampe à souder, c'est un peu gênant .


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Il y a cependant une différence avec vous autres


Vas-y, explique en quoi tu te différencies de _nous_


> quand un sujet de nioube ne me plaît pas, plutôt que de me désoler du bon vieux temps, que c'était mieux avant et toutes les conneries qu'on peut lire à longueur de journée ici, je ne participe pas au sujet.


C'est tout à ton honneur, jeune padawan


> Mais évidemment, il y a en a un certain nombre ici qui ne peuvent s'y astreindre


T'a remarqué aussi
Que des vieux relous ayant remisé leurs rêves pour se laisser aller à la critique facile


> En même temps, je dis ça, et ça a l'air de bien vous emmerder, quand même...


J'en suis déjà à mon troisième slip de la journée


> Soit on a pas le même sens de l'humour,


Ben justement, fais-_nous_ grâce de ton humour dans un fil digne de ce nom.
Pis si t'es un constipé du topic, bah remonte un de ces bons vieux sujets avec un post à l'humour décapant dont tu as le secret, jedi 15 


> soit vous ne savez plus trop quoi faire pour vous divertir et tenter de garder un endroit comme vous l'avez connu il y a de cela fort longtemps, et qui n'est définitivement plus le même...


C'est bon ça !
Soit ferme dans tes propos !
Utilise ta verve pour les remettre à leur place !


> Pour ma part, vous aurez compris que j'ai choisi la seconde solution.


Donc laisser tes petites mimines là où elles sont le mieux, bien au chaud à te procurer du plaisir





Poissondezil a dit:


> Une touche "grasse" de temps en temps, ça fait pas de mal, c'est pas comme si le sujet était sérieux de base qui plus est.



Disons que la meilleure réponse à faire, mon petit mérou de la barrière de corail, était de dire que les filles utilisent des protège-slip pour éviter ce genre de désagréments au lieu de ton post téléphoné qui ne fait qu'appuyer la vanne du dessus 'fin bon, maintenant tu files trier ton linge, ta maman fait une lessive cet aprem'


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Des types se permettent de lui dire qu'il a fait une connerie alors qu'ils ne le connaissent même pas, qu'il a peut-être économisé pendant un an pour s'acheter son ordi et ils le poussent à se prendre la tête inutilement.



Bah tu vois que tu comprends ce que je veux dire, finalement.  




aCLR a dit:


> T'a remarqué aussi
> Que des vieux relous ayant remisé leurs rêves pour se laisser aller à la critique facile



Ben en partie, oui. Et c'est tellement plus facile de tenter de se persuader du contraire... 



aCLR a dit:


> Ben justement, fais-_nous_ grâce de ton humour dans un fil digne de ce nom.
> Pis si t'es un constipé du topic, bah remonte un de ces bons vieux sujets avec un post à l'humour décapant dont tu as le secret, jedi 15



Je n'ai aucune prétention à avoir un humour décapant, t'en fais pas. Je laisse ça à d'autres, qui savent faire rire ou qui croient être drôles.



aCLR a dit:


> C'est bon ça !
> Soit ferme dans tes propos !
> Utilise ta verve pour les remettre à leur place !
> 
> Donc laisser tes petites mimines là où elles sont le mieux, bien au chaud à te procurer du plaisir



Je t'ai rarement connu aussi désagréable, limite grossier.  p'têtre que j'ai appuyé là où ça fait mal finalement.


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> J'avais pensé à cette solution, mais t'avoir tous les matins dans mon salon avec ta lampe à souder, c'est un peu gênant .


Par ce que t'es conventionnel, moyen, un brin coincé, sociopathe, et pas à ton avantage le matin.


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Disons que la meilleure réponse à faire, mon petit mérou de la barrière de corail, était de dire que les filles utilisent des protège-slip pour éviter ce genre de désagréments au lieu de ton post téléphoné qui ne fait qu'appuyer la vanne du dessus&#8230; 'fin bon, maintenant tu files trier ton linge, ta maman fait une lessive cet aprem'&#8230;



La meilleure réponse? Pour qui? Pour satisfaire le plus grand nombre? Chacun sa "bonne" façon de répondre heing. 

 Quand bien même ça reprend la vanne du dessus, tu n'as qu'à y voir le comique de répétition à l'&#339;uvre.

Quant au linge, il est dans la machine, merci, je l'ai mis moi-même, ça fait bien longtemps que je ne vis plus chez ma mère... (bein ouais, c'est pas parce que j'ai fait une vanne douteuse et redondante que j'suis pour autant un boutonneux provocateur).

Décidément, clasher pour clasher, c'est symptomatique de ce fofo. :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2010)

Bah moi je suis bien deg car ayant fait assez récemment l'acquisition de l'un de ces indispensables appareils et bien j'ai pu constater qu'il ne grillait pas les tartines en une fois. J'ai beau foutre le bouton gradué au maximum, le pain ressort légèrement halé tout au plus. C'est alors que j'ai remarqué que c'était un simple minuteur et non un thermostat, du coup je suis un peu déçu mais bon je ne l'avais payé que 8,50 &#8364; faut dire ! 

Mais ils essayent pas les machines avant de les vendre ? Comme les mac en fait ?

Ça se trouve il me manque une simple maj du firmware... sinon je l'ai déjà rebooté et ça ne change rien 

Par contre il chauffe super bien le jambon sous vide !


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je t'ai rarement connu aussi désagréable, limite grossier.



C'est qu'à force de lire ça et là (et pas seulement tes propos) des interventions qui pourraient être constructives si elles étaient suivies de faits, bah y'a un moment où il faut que ça sorte. Pour mémoire, après une intervention d'un membre en manque de fous rire dans SAV, j'ai posté une bidonnerie faite à la va-vite pour montrer qu'avec peu voire rien, l'on peut amuser la galerie. Amuser mon petit, s'amuser, faire sourire, ne pas se prendre au sérieux, tout ça
Car en fait, mon pseudo ne fréquente pas ces lieux pour avoiner à tout va, mais bien pour déblatérer des âneries autour d'un verre comme au bon vieux temps des bars physiques. 



> p'têtre que j'ai appuyé là où ça fait mal finalement.



Ah ?! Tu crois ? Quel passage te laisse à penser cela ? Ne serait-ce pas là une tentative pour couper court à un propos qui ne t'aurais pas emmener bien loin et par là même t'élever au rang de montreur d'ours ?

Et entendre dans les mots d'un jeune adulte que _c'était mieux avant_ ne laisse rien présager de bon quant à l'avenir du Bar et du reste en général


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'ai toujours trouvé le bar pourri y a rien de nouveau en fait


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> () c'est pas parce que j'ai fait une vanne douteuse et redondante que j'suis pour autant un boutonneux provocateur ()



Et bien justement, creuse-toi les méninges trente secondes avant de poster une vanne douteuse suivie d'un :D qui oblige Grug à poster un rappel à l'ordre parce que sinon la kyrielle des soucis colorant les sous-vêtements risquait de dévaler les pages



> Décidément, clasher pour clasher, c'est symptomatique de ce fofo.



T'inquiéte, les vieux aigris du fofo sont partis sur macgeriatrie.com

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h45 ----------

Et pour revenir au sujet,

Pourquoi j'ai acheté ce four multifonctions (micro-ondes, chaleur tournante et grill) pour une histoire de gain de place alors qu'il tombe régulièrement en panne et j'ai l'espace pour en prendre un par fonction ?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2010)

C'est l'exemple même de la fausse bonne idée


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est qu'à force de lire ça et là (et pas seulement tes propos) des interventions qui *pourraient être constructives si elles étaient suivies de faits*, bah y'a un moment où il faut que ça sorte. Pour mémoire, après une intervention d'un membre en manque de fous rire dans SAV, j'ai posté une bidonnerie faite à la va-vite pour montrer qu'avec peu voire rien, l'on peut amuser la galerie. Amuser mon petit, s'amuser, faire sourire, ne pas se prendre au sérieux, tout ça



Ce que tu dis est juste, peut-être, mais le forum est avant tout ce que les membres en font. Regretter le forum d'avant, ça ne rime à rien, c'est tenter de vivre dans une époque révolue, c'est être, pour reprendre une expression célèbre, un "_homme du passé_". 
C'est pour ça que quand tu dis qu'"_entendre dans les mots d'un jeune adulte que c'était mieux avant ne laisse rien présager de bon quant à l'avenir du Bar et du reste en général_", j'espère que tu ne parles pas de moi : il est clair désormais que je ne regrette rien de la période d'avant, mais que je n'attends rien non plus de la période actuelle. Je suis adepte d'un relativisme à mon avis de bon aloi : ceux qui veulent participer participent, dans le respect des règles, ceux qui n'ont rien à dire ne participent pas. 

Ce genre de débat contribue justement à un partage des points de vue que l'on peut avoir sur le forum, points de vue forcément différents mais pas nécessairement divergents. 
Pour le reste, la majorité des membres de ce forum n'a aucun pouvoir de décision ; que certains tentent de faire croire le contraire, dans une sorte d'application de la loi de la jungle, amène forcément à des contradictions fortes, et des échanges pour la plupart peu constructifs et rapidement envenimés. La décision est prise par les responsables de ce forum et, peut-être dans une certaine mesure, par les modérateurs. Des applications concrètes pourraient donc aussi en découler, mais là aussi je regrette bien souvent un manque d'encadrement des forums d'_expression_ (j'avais eu l'occasion de l'expliquer dans ce post, et pour que cela soit clair, la faute n'en revient pas aux modérateurs actuels, mais bien à leur nombre). Sans cela, et c'est ce qui arrive bien souvent, ce genre de débats n'a d'effets que pour ceux qui y participent. 




aCLR a dit:


> Car en fait, mon pseudo ne fréquente pas ces lieux pour avoiner à tout va, mais bien pour déblatérer des âneries autour d'un verre comme au bon vieux temps des bars physiques.



Comme si tout cela pouvait avoir une comparaison avec la réalité


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2010)

Jules ?!...
Ta g... !...


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Et bien justement, creuse-toi les méninges trente secondes avant de poster une vanne douteuse suivie d'un :D qui oblige Grug à poster un rappel à l'ordre parce que sinon la kyrielle des soucis colorant les sous-vêtements risquait de dévaler les pages



Mais bien sûr, il n'y avait que moi qui était visé, et pas du tout les vannes précédentes. Et bien entendu, c'est normal d'être désagréable, méprisant, et limite insulter les "nioubes" sous prétexte qu'on est un "ancien" (aigri, ça pour sûr). À noter que je ne parle pas de toi, là, c'est juste un ressenti sur l'ensemble du forum, où certains se permettent des réflexions bien plus que douteuses (en tout cas bien plus que ma pauvre vanne), et qui n'ont, eux, jamais de rappel. M'enfin bon, je suppose que c'est normal.


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> ...où certains se permettent des réflexions bien plus que douteuses (en tout cas bien plus que ma pauvre vanne), et qui n'ont, eux, jamais de rappel.



Si, il y a eu des msgs supprimés ou des bans temporaires.


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

Mouarf, bein je trouve la tolérance fluctuante alors, car il y a une myriade de fils récents où certains se permettent des propos plus que moyens, et qui sont toujours présents (et les posts, et les membres, d'ailleurs). 

'fin bref, je m'abstiendrai de sortir ces vannes là, du moins, j'attendrai d'avoir le nombre de posts adéquat...  (je plaisante... )


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Janvier 2010)

Des propos plus que moyens, c'est à dire ?
Tu n'aimes pas la sodomie ????


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

Ça dépend de quel côté je suis.  

(blague à part, oui, par exemple, ça parle sans vergogne de sodomie et Cie, sans rappel à l'ordre, et là, pour une blague sur les ragnoutes, on me fait tout un pataquès... c'est comique en fait ).


----------



## macarel (30 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Mais bien sûr, il n'y avait que moi qui était visé, et pas du tout les vannes précédentes. Et bien entendu, c'est normal d'être désagréable, méprisant, et limite insulter les "nioubes" sous prétexte qu'on est un "ancien" (aigri, ça pour sûr). À noter que je ne parle pas de toi, là, c'est juste un ressenti sur l'ensemble du forum, où certains se permettent des réflexions bien plus que douteuses (en tout cas bien plus que ma pauvre vanne), et qui n'ont, eux, jamais de rappel. M'enfin bon, je suppose que c'est normal.



Faut se débrouiller pour être nioubie et ancien à la fois, ça ouvre des portes
(enfin, des fois elles se referment vite)


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

Bein ça va faire 3 ans que j'suis inscrit, et pourtant, j'ai pas beaucoup posté (notamment à cause des posts de certains sur le forum, mais bon, on m'avait déjà "gentiment" fait comprendre à l'époque que si j'étais pas content, j'avais qu'à aller voir ailleurs... ce que j'ai fait... force est de constater que ça n'a quasiment pas changé, mais j'suis un peu plus maso qu'avant, c'est tout ).


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Janvier 2010)

C'était quoi le fil de départ ? 

Ca vas pas tarder à fermer sinon, hein ?


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> &#8230; . Regretter le forum d'avant, ça ne rime à rien, c'est tenter de vivre dans une époque révolue, c'est être, pour reprendre une expression célèbre, un "_homme du passé_".


'tain mais t'as de la merde dans les yeux ou bien ? 
Ce fil n'a jamais eu pour but de lancer un quelconque débat sur le mode "c'était mieux avant" ! 
C'est toi qui ramènes ce débat dès que tu le peux, dès que tu en vois l'occasion pour nous balancer ta suffisance aigre.
Le but était plutôt de pointer du doigt, et de se moquer avec esprit (si possible) des pulsions consuméristes pouvant pousser certains à avoir des questionnements, ou pire encore des réactions aux questionnements d'autrui, exagérés. 
S'interroger sur le désir de posséder le dernier bidule (quel qu'il soit) n'a rien à voir avec une histoire de nioubes versus anciens (ou lis-tu cela dans mon premier post ?)
Tu ferais un très mauvais psychanalyste car tes capacités d'interprétations des propos des autres font limite peur &#8230;
&#8230;


julrou 15 a dit:


> . Des applications concrètes pourraient donc aussi en découler, mais là aussi je regrette bien souvent un manque d'encadrement des forums d'_expression_



Là on te retrouve ! Pour _encadrer_ tu répondras toujours présent ! 
Au vue de ta rigidité mentale, pas mal de gens finiront au goulag pour mauvaise pensée &#8230;


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

@J15





Romuald a dit:


> Par contre, quand un sujet de vieux con d'huître d'ancien nostalgique du bon vieux temps ne te plait pas, tu viens déverser ta bile. Y-a-t-il une différence fondamentale avec traiter avec dérision les fils de nioubs incontinents ?



(note : curieusement, je n'ai eu aucune réaction à ce post. Aurais-je tapé _la où ça fait mal©_ ?)


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Janvier 2010)

Comme vos conflits privés s'étalent... une petie interlude vous fera du bien.

_Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Proin luctus vulputate rutrum. Aenean condimentum sapien in diam feugiat eu bibendum sem tempus. Curabitur sit amet urna in ipsum interdum congue quis quis nunc. Praesent dolor magna, imperdiet eget pulvinar id, accumsan sit amet erat. Morbi in sollicitudin odio. Proin semper lorem eget orci feugiat euismod. Vivamus vitae purus neque, eu luctus eros. Duis tempus congue justo in adipiscing. In eget dapibus magna. Morbi cursus viverra augue ac tempor. Sed arcu leo, vulputate at varius quis, dictum eu tellus. Nam magna eros, tincidunt a volutpat vitae, placerat ac urna. Vivamus metus magna, pellentesque ut consequat interdum, accumsan non nulla. Nam fermentum laoreet imperdiet. Nullam tristique, neque at sodales mattis, leo nulla elementum urna, id pharetra nisl ante eu massa. Vestibulum quis sapien eu urna facilisis sagittis.

Sed vel eros a sapien iaculis rhoncus sed id metus. Ut metus eros, aliquam ut tempus nec, bibendum non dui. Integer sagittis dignissim lectus, vel mollis nisl dictum ut. Nulla nisl erat, ultrices mollis vestibulum at, vestibulum eu orci. Aliquam mi nisl, gravida quis pulvinar ullamcorper, lobortis in mi. Morbi imperdiet magna vitae ipsum dignissim tempus. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Phasellus at libero ac mi pharetra lobortis. Sed accumsan vestibulum orci, eget vehicula erat rutrum aliquet. Vestibulum facilisis commodo est quis sollicitudin. Praesent placerat nulla tincidunt sapien sodales in suscipit leo pharetra. Curabitur id metus eros, consequat condimentum erat. Phasellus bibendum varius elit sit amet gravida. Nulla id eros id elit imperdiet porttitor.

Suspendisse in commodo lacus. Etiam a dolor justo. In id ipsum tellus, sit amet posuere elit. Sed iaculis ullamcorper iaculis. Donec euismod euismod dolor, sed fringilla odio auctor vitae. Quisque ut fringilla mauris. Quisque porta ante ac ligula consectetur varius. Ut varius eros sit amet magna facilisis accumsan at et quam. Sed laoreet, tortor nec laoreet egestas, nunc lacus laoreet enim, id posuere justo libero non lorem. Donec et massa nec lacus molestie euismod. Nulla et nibh arcu. Integer quis odio mauris, sit amet faucibus tellus. Suspendisse posuere egestas ligula, sed sagittis nibh egestas eu. Nam arcu purus, ullamcorper nec molestie ac, tincidunt at dolor. Ut porttitor, nunc a rhoncus facilisis, est ligula ornare turpis, quis malesuada urna elit at turpis. Nullam venenatis semper ornare. Vestibulum justo nulla, iaculis vel elementum molestie, gravida at purus. Proin vestibulum gravida dui, vitae vulputate ante porttitor vel.

Vestibulum facilisis tempor risus, ac aliquet sem porta nec. Duis a aliquam enim. Donec cursus lectus vitae mauris suscipit rhoncus. Praesent quis venenatis velit. Donec nec justo in est ullamcorper consequat eget sed neque. Vivamus tincidunt neque sed erat accumsan id vehicula quam ullamcorper. Etiam rhoncus tellus non libero venenatis bibendum. Nulla eu dolor laoreet ante hendrerit rutrum eget et magna. Nunc tristique, magna ut dictum mattis, urna orci blandit dolor, sit amet malesuada leo tortor ut turpis. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Donec in lectus libero. Pellentesque mollis malesuada sem, et mollis metus adipiscing congue. Curabitur scelerisque, ligula ut auctor dignissim, nulla felis eleifend turpis, facilisis fringilla justo justo sagittis nunc. Nulla convallis nulla eu libero tincidunt pretium. Aenean id dignissim erat. Suspendisse sit amet gravida orci. Phasellus sed felis sed odio faucibus blandit. Cras leo lectus, scelerisque ut gravida sit amet, pulvinar et velit.

Nam congue, leo at dictum lacinia, urna dolor posuere justo, in gravida massa diam et eros. In ut urna lacus. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In nulla est, vehicula non adipiscing ut, scelerisque eget enim. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Sed varius felis non tortor tristique ullamcorper. Donec in auctor felis. Etiam a semper urna. In lacinia lobortis dui vel dignissim. Donec commodo, orci sed ornare laoreet, est ante lacinia enim, vitae faucibus metus eros id magna. Sed eu elit orci. Aenean non neque magna, nec ornare nunc. In nibh urna, venenatis eget gravida et, dapibus at erat. Pellentesque nec mauris in metus viverra pretium quis at nulla. Phasellus varius pretium nulla, vitae fringilla turpis lacinia eu. Ut ultricies scelerisque bibendum. Maecenas imperdiet dictum ullamcorper.

Maecenas et gravida augue. Aenean ac ornare magna. Nullam viverra, libero vel viverra porttitor, augue neque laoreet tortor, id eleifend nisl nisi sed felis. Aenean tristique aliquet lacinia. Nam at bibendum ante. Praesent mauris nisl, aliquam sed varius vel, faucibus id velit. Proin commodo congue porttitor. Integer adipiscing viverra libero eu luctus. Sed scelerisque leo quis ligula vehicula ultricies. Vestibulum eu viverra odio. Vestibulum quis mi leo, non imperdiet quam. Nullam sodales scelerisque nibh, in dignissim ante fringilla et. Donec luctus, quam ut viverra imperdiet, ligula est aliquam enim, sed congue nisl mi ut leo. Aliquam non elit ante. Morbi augue nisi, porttitor at condimentum nec, porttitor id tellus. Vestibulum gravida quam sed lacus semper vitae venenatis ligula dignissim.

Aliquam mauris lorem, hendrerit in mattis eget, vehicula ut turpis. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Phasellus elementum lacus at velit ullamcorper iaculis. Quisque sollicitudin tristique risus, eu commodo lacus euismod in. Sed in massa id ligula commodo congue. Curabitur dictum ipsum quis enim aliquet tempus. Etiam porttitor sollicitudin porta. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Fusce et odio massa. Ut rhoncus felis sed mi elementum consectetur. Aliquam tincidunt feugiat sapien, ut tempus nibh eleifend sit amet. Quisque rhoncus, leo molestie imperdiet cursus, sapien est pellentesque sem, non pretium augue enim in arcu. Aenean eget augue sit amet turpis pharetra tincidunt nec ac nunc. Proin quam metus, commodo semper lacinia ut, vehicula sit amet arcu. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Phasellus sit amet nisl sed est auctor convallis nec in lacus.

Vestibulum tempor tellus quis neque vestibulum vitae fermentum leo volutpat. Sed hendrerit justo ut lacus consequat lacinia. Curabitur eu neque tempus eros pharetra euismod sit amet at eros. Sed gravida arcu eu risus consequat tempor. Praesent in varius erat. Cras quis luctus tellus. In facilisis viverra commodo. Etiam quis lacus arcu. Maecenas accumsan bibendum risus sed consectetur. In sed lectus nulla, vitae sollicitudin lorem. Nullam euismod molestie eleifend. Vivamus ultricies eros vitae massa dignissim volutpat. Fusce tincidunt imperdiet dolor, sed suscipit odio posuere sed.

Quisque vel erat metus. Aliquam mattis nisi sit amet sem dapibus condimentum. Vivamus at orci lacus, sit amet viverra mauris. Ut eu lectus felis. Suspendisse convallis libero sit amet quam volutpat tincidunt. Phasellus fermentum bibendum dui, sed bibendum ipsum imperdiet id. Sed aliquam dolor dui. Nulla dapibus libero at urna mattis pretium hendrerit tortor adipiscing. Aenean a tellus nisi. Etiam elementum odio ut urna venenatis fringilla elementum in mi.

Vestibulum a orci quam, ac iaculis eros. Nullam vitae felis nec odio ullamcorper porta id a ipsum. Phasellus ornare, arcu in consectetur commodo, lacus diam sollicitudin arcu, nec vestibulum odio orci et enim. In ac libero ac enim sollicitudin consequat a eu orci. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Pellentesque scelerisque tellus accumsan augue tincidunt consectetur. Quisque sem urna, rutrum quis scelerisque vitae, porttitor vel metus. Etiam quis nisi nec nunc dignissim malesuada. Nulla malesuada ipsum enim, et mollis leo. Sed iaculis elementum sapien, nec elementum tortor viverra quis. Nunc accumsan volutpat quam, id blandit odio viverra et. Duis a pulvinar odio. Phasellus suscipit, leo a faucibus viverra, leo orci auctor ipsum, at convallis tellus turpis quis mauris. Sed nec nisi vel orci porta mattis a eget magna. Proin leo lacus, sodales non hendrerit sed, mollis eget turpis. Proin tristique iaculis lacus ac sagittis. Nullam convallis consequat tempus. Sed suscipit porttitor neque.

Fusce mattis augue vel erat sodales ullamcorper. Fusce at vestibulum magna. Nullam quis quam dolor, eu pharetra ligula. Phasellus tincidunt pulvinar tellus. Nam odio erat, interdum vel interdum a, aliquet varius felis. Maecenas placerat, enim vel tristique sodales, turpis eros porttitor ante, sit amet fermentum dolor felis et leo. Integer faucibus egestas convallis. Sed nulla ligula, cursus id vulputate et, egestas id est. Proin tristique, risus at viverra porttitor, enim libero consequat neque, ut volutpat sem justo sagittis ante. Fusce ultricies convallis odio, et sollicitudin magna adipiscing sit amet. Nam dignissim velit in eros facilisis eu tempus libero feugiat.

Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Curabitur sed enim quis lectus posuere bibendum non a libero. Duis quis est et dolor faucibus egestas eu eget risus. Pellentesque sodales molestie odio et consequat. Pellentesque sit amet tellus eu orci sollicitudin feugiat. Sed a bibendum turpis. Aliquam in elit eros. Phasellus feugiat, nisl eget molestie scelerisque, tortor neque euismod risus, at pellentesque neque magna id purus. Quisque dapibus nisi rhoncus risus rhoncus cursus. Nam quis diam nunc, quis viverra ante. Praesent eget tortor a massa pellentesque gravida vel at est. Integer magna nulla, egestas id ornare quis, suscipit eu ipsum. Integer id mi leo. Ut convallis nulla ut nibh tempus id malesuada urna venenatis. Nulla facilisi. Quisque bibendum urna sed libero bibendum sit amet volutpat tortor pretium. Donec interdum augue sit amet risus cursus porta. Maecenas tellus ante, placerat eget congue id, iaculis eget nulla. Nullam viverra quam vel arcu porttitor ultrices. Pellentesque aliquet, dolor in eleifend faucibus, enim velit malesuada libero, malesuada lacinia mauris lacus sed quam.

Vivamus fermentum scelerisque purus, eu volutpat ante egestas vitae. Integer nunc diam, interdum vel viverra at, aliquet vitae quam. Integer mollis est volutpat mauris placerat ut euismod mauris fringilla. In venenatis eros vitae augue pellentesque in eleifend lectus porta. Nam dictum consectetur nisl eget tristique. Nunc interdum erat eget erat placerat at tincidunt enim vehicula. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nullam scelerisque accumsan nulla. Donec tempor, velit eu sollicitudin euismod, purus urna gravida tellus, fermentum rhoncus neque diam sed ligula. Aenean faucibus lorem ut nulla tincidunt aliquam. Morbi consectetur leo ut ipsum congue eget dignissim dolor auctor. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Donec vel tincidunt sem. Donec auctor ipsum a enim lacinia at lobortis justo congue. Praesent interdum feugiat odio, non imperdiet est scelerisque luctus. Nam vehicula nisi rutrum neque condimentum viverra sed sed magna. Maecenas adipiscing gravida orci euismod venenatis. Aliquam mollis, dolor nec semper faucibus, massa mauris molestie augue, vel condimentum leo diam vel ligula.

Nulla augue leo, vehicula sed facilisis id, eleifend ut mi. Morbi porttitor, justo sed convallis varius, nibh lorem ornare nisl, nec tristique ligula mi vel risus. Nullam nec venenatis nisl. Mauris eros elit, tempor vel tempor et, ultricies in ipsum. Nulla dapibus pretium augue vitae fringilla. Integer pharetra tristique augue ut vulputate. Donec cursus sem at lorem aliquet convallis. Quisque sit amet augue est, nec pellentesque ante. Quisque tristique posuere lacus quis viverra. In eget nunc sapien. Etiam dolor enim, fringilla et molestie ac, suscipit non neque.

Ut nisl risus, convallis gravida iaculis a, interdum egestas sapien. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Sed consectetur mi porttitor lorem vestibulum venenatis. Vivamus ornare mattis arcu, in consequat eros ullamcorper vitae. In dignissim lectus a sem tristique eu tristique justo interdum. Pellentesque risus odio, porta vel interdum at, convallis sed libero. Quisque lobortis auctor magna, eget tempus sapien lacinia molestie. Aenean eu leo nunc, id porttitor mauris. Nulla auctor sollicitudin pharetra. Etiam auctor leo in lacus ullamcorper interdum. Nullam urna augue, pulvinar ut pretium non, luctus et elit. Etiam eget ipsum quam, vel fermentum nunc. Duis laoreet imperdiet vehicula. Aenean molestie purus non elit pharetra cursus. Nulla eu mauris quam. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Nulla facilisi.

In sit amet elementum lectus. Aliquam vel dui ac velit pharetra vulputate nec quis est. Ut volutpat, dui in tempor molestie, tortor magna vehicula ligula, rutrum adipiscing ligula orci quis nunc. Nunc ante nibh, eleifend ut cursus ac, bibendum eget mauris. Nam mollis dignissim leo, vitae congue nisi auctor in. Curabitur at massa quis ante mattis consequat eu vitae dui. Praesent sed erat eu purus porta iaculis. Etiam eros metus, pulvinar sed pellentesque eu, consectetur blandit enim. Donec dignissim tincidunt dictum. Aenean viverra neque ac nibh porttitor porttitor. Vivamus posuere massa vitae lorem tristique imperdiet. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nam mollis lectus in mi scelerisque vehicula. Pellentesque consectetur, justo a elementum tempus, nisl elit consectetur nibh, quis dapibus ligula arcu id lorem.

Praesent non libero sit amet nisi dictum venenatis. Maecenas eu massa ac arcu dictum iaculis. Nullam fermentum diam ut nisl venenatis sagittis rutrum sit amet neque. Pellentesque feugiat dignissim eros vitae tempus. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Fusce quis tellus nec urna semper fringilla tristique sed purus. Phasellus pretium molestie odio, quis facilisis lacus imperdiet congue. Vestibulum tincidunt lacinia est, a porta tortor fermentum et. Donec dictum libero urna, non eleifend odio. Nunc vitae urna ipsum. Cras sem ipsum, tincidunt sit amet porta a, fermentum eget ipsum. Aliquam interdum erat urna, id sodales orci. Duis sed nibh vel diam semper dictum at consectetur massa. Nunc facilisis risus id libero luctus fringilla. Mauris eu nisl sem. Proin blandit sapien dui. Morbi vitae cursus urna.

Quisque id aliquam lacus. Mauris fringilla odio id urna pretium volutpat. Pellentesque in libero neque, vel auctor lacus. Sed mi quam, scelerisque in lobortis vel, dignissim ut nunc. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Curabitur adipiscing tempus orci vitae pulvinar. Mauris nisl lorem, faucibus id ornare ut, congue a purus. In laoreet turpis et enim tincidunt commodo. Donec eget malesuada quam. Phasellus scelerisque, nulla vehicula cursus pharetra, arcu metus posuere dui, id condimentum risus quam id nulla. Ut elementum viverra condimentum. Integer non augue ac enim tempus faucibus. Proin nec tortor luctus metus facilisis sollicitudin. Aenean nibh nisl, consectetur at dapibus sed, fermentum tempus est. Duis arcu ligula, adipiscing sed mollis eget, varius dapibus enim. Curabitur ut nunc ut mi semper suscipit.

Pellentesque risus mi, ullamcorper eu volutpat non, rutrum at sapien. Integer vel orci nibh, vel imperdiet nibh. Suspendisse ut magna in sapien placerat tristique. Nullam mi eros, auctor non adipiscing ut, posuere accumsan magna. Nunc sed tempus purus. Morbi et vehicula urna. Vestibulum vel mauris ipsum. Fusce non erat ipsum, vel elementum turpis. Nulla consectetur ante at turpis pharetra vitae tristique nisl ullamcorper. Ut bibendum interdum risus vitae tincidunt. Phasellus in rhoncus sapien. Sed condimentum risus nec dolor adipiscing eget malesuada nunc aliquet. Duis ultrices enim in eros condimentum eget mattis enim pellentesque. Vivamus ac orci in lacus tempus pulvinar. Vivamus porta porttitor hendrerit. Aliquam erat volutpat. Pellentesque sodales egestas sem, id dictum leo consequat non. Ut eleifend, orci sed lobortis aliquam, lacus nulla tristique diam, tincidunt laoreet neque eros quis lectus. Maecenas vehicula consectetur enim ut lobortis.

Cras euismod fringilla erat faucibus commodo. Integer rutrum tincidunt tortor non venenatis. Aenean et sem et quam suscipit euismod. Nullam pulvinar nunc tellus, eget malesuada elit. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Nunc diam odio, molestie a tristique suscipit, consequat at ante. Vivamus sit amet sem orci, eu sollicitudin justo. Donec elementum iaculis lectus vel hendrerit. Nam porta semper rhoncus. Quisque hendrerit diam in nunc scelerisque venenatis. Vivamus eu lorem sem.

Etiam at metus sit amet purus euismod pharetra. Donec nec erat risus, pharetra iaculis nisl. Cras ac turpis ipsum. Morbi consectetur tristique eros tincidunt pharetra. Nullam tincidunt erat vel justo mattis eget interdum leo iaculis. Vivamus quis convallis ante. Praesent ultrices adipiscing malesuada. Donec in leo et massa pretium placerat in non orci. Sed eget scelerisque velit. Vestibulum felis nulla, mollis eu pharetra quis, interdum eu ante. In malesuada fringilla erat a ullamcorper. Fusce vitae convallis metus. Duis eu libero eget felis iaculis scelerisque in sit amet felis. Nullam magna diam, consectetur vel interdum at, bibendum non ante. Ut iaculis nibh et neque tempor euismod. Nullam consectetur massa ac lacus semper bibendum. Nullam metus augue, convallis id aliquam in, venenatis quis massa. Maecenas bibendum pulvinar justo id ullamcorper.

Nullam eget leo et nibh vestibulum ornare nec sodales nisl. Maecenas fermentum ultrices massa sit amet dapibus. Pellentesque volutpat enim vitae arcu viverra quis blandit tortor facilisis. Ut at nisl neque, scelerisque luctus nulla. In laoreet interdum faucibus. Sed eu est justo. Donec fermentum dui eu ipsum fringilla rutrum. Proin et faucibus nunc. Donec gravida semper varius. Aliquam viverra leo a risus elementum sed convallis tellus volutpat. Suspendisse potenti. Sed bibendum sagittis neque, vel facilisis turpis facilisis non.

Fusce condimentum porttitor urna, non condimentum libero ultrices eget. Sed sed porttitor urna. Nulla vitae mauris tellus. Proin at eros sit amet enim elementum ullamcorper eget in dolor. Quisque ac odio at nibh bibendum blandit vitae non magna. In ac quam eget arcu malesuada facilisis. Aenean condimentum, dui vel sollicitudin malesuada, nulla sapien rutrum ipsum, vitae cursus diam magna eget magna. Sed ipsum dolor, vehicula quis feugiat in, placerat nec arcu. Donec imperdiet elementum justo, vitae semper orci venenatis sed. Ut orci nibh, euismod id molestie sollicitudin, eleifend quis sapien. Phasellus non diam nisl, a condimentum risus. Integer justo mi, porta non pulvinar quis, aliquet sit amet ligula. Sed sollicitudin placerat arcu, a ultrices massa feugiat eu. Integer a dolor sem, id hendrerit ante. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Vivamus facilisis venenatis urna, quis volutpat odio sodales vel. Suspendisse sagittis leo at enim aliquet eget vestibulum diam hendrerit. Integer nec iaculis magna. Integer euismod, mi ut adipiscing facilisis, ante nunc ullamcorper nulla, ac blandit urna libero in quam.





_


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2010)

La question c'est : qui y a-t-il après le bar ?
Probablement rien 
C'est pour ça que ça va pas... et le pire dans tout ça, c'est que ça continuera toujours et toujours jusqu'à la fin du monde quand les poissons y vont sortir des océans pour prendre le pouvoir !


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

Je n'attends que ça mon brave...  

Sindanárië > quitte Pages tout de suite!


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> 'tain mais t'as de la merde dans les yeux ou bien ?
> Ce fil n'a jamais eu pour but de lancer un quelconque débat sur le mode "c'était mieux avant" !
> C'est toi qui ramènes ce débat dès que tu le peux, dès que tu en vois l'occasion pour nous balancer ta suffisance aigre.
> Le but était plutôt de pointer du doigt, et de se moquer avec esprit (si possible) des pulsions consuméristes pouvant pousser certains à avoir des questionnements, ou pire encore des réactions aux questionnements d'autrui, exagérés.
> ...



J'ai un peu élargi le débat, hein, mais là tu prends tout pour toi, c'est navrant, que veux-tu ?...  
Quant à la psychanalyse... :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2010)

Jules, Jules...

Un seau de glaçons dans le calbute, pour chacun !...


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> blablatus latinus incomprehensibilis


C'est quoi cet élitisme qui réserve les forums aux latinistes ?
Tu crois que les masses populaires lisent Tacite et Cicéron dans le texte alors que le fossoyeur de l'éducation nationale est au pouvoir ?


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Je n'attends que ça mon brave...



AH JE SUIS AVEUGLE POURTANT COMMENT AS-TU FAIT POUR ME SUBLIMINER !!


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> AH JE SUIS AVEUGLE POURTANT COMMENT AS-TU FAIT POUR ME SUBLIMINER !!



En ce moment, j'ai des ballonnements, alors j'aurais plutôt tendance à sublimer les aliments qu'à subliminer en l'occurrence...  

Mais c'est peut-être parce que je t'éblouie, tout simplement.


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est quoi cet élitisme qui réserve les forums aux latinistes ?
> Tu crois que les masses populaires lisent Tacite et Cicéron dans le texte alors que le fossoyeur de l'éducation nationale est au pouvoir ?


_
Suspendisse pretium nulla a dolor tempor vehicula fermentum sem varius. Vivamus vel nunc vitae sem eleifend imperdiet id non elit. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Cras tellus odio, mattis fermentum scelerisque sed, rhoncus nec ligula. Fusce a lacus risus. Aliquam velit sapien, dignissim nec varius eu, tempus at nisl. Phasellus dapibus malesuada quam, id elementum sapien interdum sit amet. Proin non quam justo. Donec massa enim, laoreet eget posuere eu, pharetra sit amet augue. Duis porttitor scelerisque condimentum. Pellentesque vestibulum molestie accumsan. Sed blandit mi sed sem semper ut lacinia justo interdum. Quisque sed turpis quis nunc varius adipiscing eget vel velit. Duis dapibus orci vel augue lacinia nec fermentum ipsum aliquam. Quisque eget venenatis libero. Vivamus lectus velit, sollicitudin id pulvinar vel, mollis in elit.

Aenean ullamcorper viverra nibh ac molestie. Quisque tellus est, pharetra a sollicitudin non, pellentesque sed tortor. Pellentesque in lorem et velit porta interdum eget et leo. Integer dolor magna, aliquet sed placerat eget, tincidunt eget augue. Quisque quam augue, aliquet id cursus consectetur, tempus at purus. Aenean consequat velit ac orci fermentum a porta orci bibendum. Vestibulum placerat enim ut lacus aliquet elementum. Pellentesque sed ornare ipsum. Phasellus non pharetra ligula. Pellentesque velit mi, lobortis molestie convallis id, pretium sit amet nisl. In condimentum porta ornare. Morbi augue risus, sodales in auctor quis, bibendum at nulla. Aenean faucibus enim vel enim gravida nec vehicula lorem auctor. Phasellus volutpat accumsan justo, sit amet hendrerit neque porta rhoncus. Sed nec augue tristique augue tempor ullamcorper id et leo. Phasellus ut neque id enim feugiat lacinia et consequat nunc. Praesent pulvinar lobortis sem nec accumsan. Vivamus quis odio felis, at convallis eros. Nunc dictum enim justo.

Pellentesque sed faucibus sem. Aliquam eu metus nunc, a porttitor tortor. Vestibulum libero arcu, condimentum id viverra ac, congue ac lorem. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nullam turpis sapien, ullamcorper vel elementum nec, condimentum sed tortor. Aliquam condimentum orci ut turpis fermentum ultricies sit amet ac nisi. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Phasellus mattis eros vel velit molestie porttitor. Duis eu urna et odio faucibus placerat at vel elit. Nam tellus velit, imperdiet sit amet semper non, pharetra sit amet nibh. Suspendisse eleifend tortor pulvinar magna euismod non viverra quam egestas. Etiam sodales vestibulum dui, non dignissim est aliquam ac. Phasellus sit amet nisi libero, a feugiat elit. Quisque adipiscing mollis diam at cursus. Phasellus vestibulum suscipit tellus id vestibulum. Duis ultricies, mi in facilisis bibendum, enim turpis molestie tortor, a consequat leo libero malesuada tellus. Sed eu urna mi, a semper libero. Nulla et ipsum et erat posuere eleifend. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Praesent arcu nisl, facilisis quis auctor a, aliquet non elit.

Phasellus vitae neque ante. Donec sit amet rutrum lectus. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nulla tempus turpis eu risus vehicula tempus. Suspendisse semper dictum placerat. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Vivamus tortor libero, pharetra nec aliquet in, dignissim non erat. Quisque nisl elit, iaculis et pellentesque at, sollicitudin a justo. Aliquam erat volutpat. Suspendisse est eros, dignissim nec scelerisque at, porta in mi. Nullam vehicula dapibus justo vel dictum. Quisque ullamcorper auctor facilisis. Duis id tellus eu lorem vehicula volutpat. Vivamus velit elit, vestibulum nec bibendum a, cursus in metus. Nulla id arcu quis arcu mollis tincidunt vel at mauris. Donec varius mauris non elit eleifend euismod. Donec sed auctor felis.

Phasellus a tellus sit amet dui lacinia posuere. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Cras ut enim neque. Vestibulum ac quam vel sapien aliquet imperdiet eget vel purus. Curabitur pretium lectus nec massa pellentesque faucibus. Maecenas ut turpis neque, eget semper leo. Aliquam aliquam suscipit lorem, quis semper eros euismod at. Morbi et turpis porta nibh venenatis tincidunt in vel tellus. Praesent tortor diam, ultricies non tristique a, auctor at augue. Donec lacus dui, gravida ac dictum quis, tempus ac ligula. Fusce tincidunt tempus arcu tincidunt venenatis. Mauris porta lorem et lectus lobortis ut facilisis velit ultricies. Mauris at lorem mi. Pellentesque eget nulla non orci porttitor malesuada nec tempus mi. Nullam nec nisi vitae felis accumsan luctus. Phasellus interdum tempus metus, quis bibendum eros malesuada nec. Proin scelerisque feugiat adipiscing. Donec vulputate semper enim vitae ultrices. Aenean eu neque nisi.

Maecenas in orci lacus. Mauris eget arcu mi, eget ullamcorper mi. Curabitur tristique, leo eu fringilla placerat, lorem tellus sollicitudin erat, scelerisque viverra turpis erat sit amet tortor. Donec laoreet tincidunt ultrices. Integer aliquet, massa sodales cursus hendrerit, leo erat tincidunt orci, semper euismod neque mauris eu est. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nullam nisi ligula, mollis ut sollicitudin nec, tincidunt nec metus. Etiam ut hendrerit neque. Etiam ac diam ut risus porttitor rhoncus. Pellentesque euismod venenatis sollicitudin. Fusce placerat, arcu sit amet feugiat hendrerit, dui augue blandit urna, in tincidunt metus lacus quis ligula.

Etiam facilisis placerat ante, in cursus nisl faucibus sed. Maecenas interdum enim id libero pulvinar elementum. Nam viverra, magna sit amet pulvinar fermentum, libero nisl egestas magna, et vulputate tellus lorem eget enim. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Nam porta consequat mauris vel faucibus. Vestibulum ornare placerat enim, non congue lorem eleifend eu. Suspendisse potenti. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Proin vel mattis magna. Aliquam erat justo, consequat et venenatis quis, aliquet auctor dui. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Mauris vel tristique sem.

Phasellus tincidunt enim sit amet urna sagittis commodo sit amet convallis tellus. Donec consequat blandit risus eget aliquam. Pellentesque tincidunt rutrum gravida. Duis suscipit dui iaculis mauris malesuada vehicula. Ut consequat, odio commodo iaculis faucibus, leo mauris tempor nunc, quis laoreet odio dolor vitae odio. Nam id diam odio, ac vestibulum metus. Nunc dignissim suscipit ligula ut accumsan. Nam et libero quam. Donec egestas sagittis nisi, in laoreet arcu congue eu. Etiam tristique dictum tortor, a posuere erat ultricies sit amet. Sed pulvinar velit quis augue luctus rutrum. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Mauris congue, elit ac porttitor pulvinar, ligula ligula vestibulum sapien, nec varius enim orci sit amet libero. In nisi metus, dapibus sed vulputate non, fermentum sed turpis. Praesent scelerisque sagittis sagittis. Nulla dignissim facilisis tellus sit amet rutrum. Aliquam quis urna leo, non dapibus elit. Duis nec mauris mauris, sed fermentum quam. Suspendisse ultrices convallis tellus, non convallis mauris volutpat ut.

Vivamus quam erat, malesuada vitae rutrum eget, euismod eget nisi. Fusce eu tortor velit, ut dictum augue. Proin nunc nisl, sodales et ullamcorper et, sollicitudin ac tellus. Vestibulum pretium, nulla eget ultricies malesuada, libero odio tincidunt metus, non feugiat quam ligula id metus. Quisque diam ante, pellentesque quis semper quis, accumsan quis felis. Cras ut est turpis, volutpat tempus enim. Donec non orci at turpis sollicitudin congue pretium ac diam. Fusce libero urna, ullamcorper sed placerat eu, tempor eget justo. Phasellus varius mollis leo in facilisis. Praesent accumsan lobortis nulla id varius. Proin quis quam eros, nec aliquam leo. Proin pellentesque ultrices purus ultricies fringilla. Etiam dolor mi, lobortis ac tincidunt vitae, pellentesque sit amet ligula. Integer posuere sapien lorem, sit amet rhoncus dolor. Proin eu nulla mi, quis commodo justo.

Vestibulum sagittis iaculis est at laoreet. Sed in velit neque, at semper turpis. Etiam nisl orci, interdum pharetra convallis id, commodo sit amet dolor. Nulla facilisi. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Cras eu ipsum est. Ut et magna mauris, sit amet vehicula eros. Fusce dapibus, lacus in bibendum pharetra, metus nisi adipiscing urna, ut luctus nisl augue id nulla. Maecenas ut nisi quis mauris consequat fringilla quis et eros. Nulla facilisi. Quisque cursus accumsan molestie. Nunc commodo lacus a lectus sagittis vel rhoncus urna iaculis. Fusce vel arcu quis nisi accumsan elementum sit amet eget est. Sed ut tortor quis turpis blandit semper a non arcu. Vestibulum nec justo lorem, non dictum mauris.

Integer semper, tortor id vestibulum sodales, sem justo mollis dolor, ut pulvinar felis sapien nec nibh. Vivamus massa nibh, tempus eu congue et, commodo ac felis. Vivamus consectetur tortor eu tortor volutpat venenatis. Mauris ullamcorper cursus est, vel condimentum urna eleifend eu. Suspendisse potenti. Vestibulum condimentum, tellus eget pretium suscipit, magna massa tempor neque, non interdum erat tortor sit amet neque. Morbi et tortor eros. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Nam ut elit magna, ut interdum velit. Vivamus accumsan mollis viverra. Sed sit amet risus in eros fringilla sagittis. Aliquam consectetur placerat lacus nec ornare. Quisque turpis purus, dapibus nec hendrerit sit amet, accumsan vel diam. Pellentesque ut lorem augue. Praesent ut nibh sed mi cursus iaculis. Integer congue dui eu metus vulputate quis volutpat erat hendrerit._


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'ai un peu élargi le débat, hein, mais là tu prends tout pour toi, c'est navrant, que veux-tu ?...



être capable de se remettre en question, dire "j'ai _peut-être_ eu tort", c'est pas ton truc hein ? 
Je ne prends rien pour moi car tu ne donnes rien et je suis heureux de te navrer, venant de toi c'est un honneur.



julrou 15 a dit:


> Quant à la psychanalyse... :sleep:


Ah oui ? Et ?
ça y est t'as résumé ta pensée sur la question ? Toi qui donnes toujours des leçons à ceux qui ne construisent pas leur pensée et leurs critiques  

Mais vas-y, continue, et fous tes petits smileys de merde à la fin de tes phrases, ça met un peu de couleur dans tes posts.


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> être capable de se remettre en question, dire "j'ai _peut-être_ eu tort", c'est pas ton truc hein ?
> Je ne prends rien pour moi car tu ne donnes rien et je suis heureux de te navrer, venant de toi c'est un honneur.
> 
> 
> ...


*
Aenean ullamcorper viverra nibh ac molestie. Quisque tellus est, pharetra a sollicitudin non, pellentesque sed tortor. Pellentesque in lorem et velit porta interdum eget et leo. Integer dolor magna, aliquet sed placerat eget, tincidunt eget augue. Quisque quam augue, aliquet id cursus consectetur, tempus at purus. Aenean consequat velit ac orci fermentum a porta orci bibendum. Vestibulum placerat enim ut lacus aliquet elementum. Pellentesque sed ornare ipsum. Phasellus non pharetra ligula. Pellentesque velit mi, lobortis molestie convallis id, pretium sit amet nisl. In condimentum porta ornare. Morbi augue risus, sodales in auctor quis, bibendum at nulla. Aenean faucibus enim vel enim gravida nec vehicula lorem auctor. Phasellus volutpat accumsan justo, sit amet hendrerit neque porta rhoncus. Sed nec augue tristique augue tempor ullamcorper id et leo. Phasellus ut neque id enim feugiat lacinia et consequat nunc. Praesent pulvinar lobortis sem nec accumsan. Vivamus quis odio felis, at convallis eros. Nunc dictum enim justo.

Pellentesque sed faucibus sem. Aliquam eu metus nunc, a porttitor tortor. Vestibulum libero arcu, condimentum id viverra ac, congue ac lorem. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nullam turpis sapien, ullamcorper vel elementum nec, condimentum sed tortor. Aliquam condimentum orci ut turpis fermentum ultricies sit amet ac nisi. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Phasellus mattis eros vel velit molestie porttitor. Duis eu urna et odio faucibus placerat at vel elit. Nam tellus velit, imperdiet sit amet semper non, pharetra sit amet nibh. Suspendisse eleifend tortor pulvinar magna euismod non viverra quam egestas. Etiam sodales vestibulum dui, non dignissim est aliquam ac. Phasellus sit amet nisi libero, a feugiat elit. Quisque adipiscing mollis diam at cursus. Phasellus vestibulum suscipit tellus id vestibulum. Duis ultricies, mi in facilisis bibendum, enim turpis molestie tortor, a consequat leo libero malesuada tellus. Sed eu urna mi, a semper libero. Nulla et ipsum et erat posuere eleifend. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Praesent arcu nisl, facilisis quis auctor a, aliquet non elit.

Phasellus vitae neque ante. Donec sit amet rutrum lectus. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nulla tempus turpis eu risus vehicula tempus. Suspendisse semper dictum placerat. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Vivamus tortor libero, pharetra nec aliquet in, dignissim non erat. Quisque nisl elit, iaculis et pellentesque at, sollicitudin a justo. Aliquam erat volutpat. Suspendisse est eros, dignissim nec scelerisque at, porta in mi. Nullam vehicula dapibus justo vel dictum. Quisque ullamcorper auctor facilisis. Duis id tellus eu lorem vehicula volutpat. Vivamus velit elit, vestibulum nec bibendum a, cursus in metus. Nulla id arcu quis arcu mollis tincidunt vel at mauris. Donec varius mauris non elit eleifend euismod. Donec sed auctor felis.

Phasellus a tellus sit amet dui lacinia posuere. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Cras ut enim neque. Vestibulum ac quam vel sapien aliquet imperdiet eget vel purus. Curabitur pretium lectus nec massa pellentesque faucibus. Maecenas ut turpis neque, eget semper leo. Aliquam aliquam suscipit lorem, quis semper eros euismod at. Morbi et turpis porta nibh venenatis tincidunt in vel tellus. Praesent tortor diam, ultricies non tristique a, auctor at augue. Donec lacus dui, gravida ac dictum quis, tempus ac ligula. Fusce tincidunt tempus arcu tincidunt venenatis. Mauris porta lorem et lectus lobortis ut facilisis velit ultricies. Mauris at lorem mi. Pellentesque eget nulla non orci porttitor malesuada nec tempus mi. Nullam nec nisi vitae felis accumsan luctus. Phasellus interdum tempus metus, quis bibendum eros malesuada nec. Proin scelerisque feugiat adipiscing. Donec vulputate semper enim vitae ultrices. Aenean eu neque nisi.

Maecenas in orci lacus. Mauris eget arcu mi, eget ullamcorper mi. Curabitur tristique, leo eu fringilla placerat, lorem tellus sollicitudin erat, scelerisque viverra turpis erat sit amet tortor. Donec laoreet tincidunt ultrices. Integer aliquet, massa sodales cursus hendrerit, leo erat tincidunt orci, semper euismod neque mauris eu est. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nullam nisi ligula, mollis ut sollicitudin nec, tincidunt nec metus. Etiam ut hendrerit neque. Etiam ac diam ut risus porttitor rhoncus. Pellentesque euismod venenatis sollicitudin. Fusce placerat, arcu sit amet feugiat hendrerit, dui augue blandit urna, in tincidunt metus lacus quis ligula.

Etiam facilisis placerat ante, in cursus nisl faucibus sed. Maecenas interdum enim id libero pulvinar elementum. Nam viverra, magna sit amet pulvinar fermentum, libero nisl egestas magna, et vulputate tellus lorem eget enim. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Nam porta consequat mauris vel faucibus. Vestibulum ornare placerat enim, non congue lorem eleifend eu. Suspendisse potenti. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Proin vel mattis magna. Aliquam erat justo, consequat et venenatis quis, aliquet auctor dui. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Mauris vel tristique sem.

Phasellus tincidunt enim sit amet urna sagittis commodo sit amet convallis tellus. Donec consequat blandit risus eget aliquam. Pellentesque tincidunt rutrum gravida. Duis suscipit dui iaculis mauris malesuada vehicula. Ut consequat, odio commodo iaculis faucibus, leo mauris tempor nunc, quis laoreet odio dolor vitae odio. Nam id diam odio, ac vestibulum metus. Nunc dignissim suscipit ligula ut accumsan. Nam et libero quam. Donec egestas sagittis nisi, in laoreet arcu congue eu. Etiam tristique dictum tortor, a posuere erat ultricies sit amet. Sed pulvinar velit quis augue luctus rutrum. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Mauris congue, elit ac porttitor pulvinar, ligula ligula vestibulum sapien, nec varius enim orci sit amet libero. In nisi metus, dapibus sed vulputate non, fermentum sed turpis. Praesent scelerisque sagittis sagittis. Nulla dignissim facilisis tellus sit amet rutrum. Aliquam quis urna leo, non dapibus elit. Duis nec mauris mauris, sed fermentum quam. Suspendisse ultrices convallis tellus, non convallis mauris volutpat ut.

Vivamus quam erat, malesuada vitae rutrum eget, euismod eget nisi. Fusce eu tortor velit, ut dictum augue. Proin nunc nisl, sodales et ullamcorper et, sollicitudin ac tellus. Vestibulum pretium, nulla eget ultricies malesuada, libero odio tincidunt metus, non feugiat quam ligula id metus. Quisque diam ante, pellentesque quis semper quis, accumsan quis felis. Cras ut est turpis, volutpat tempus enim. Donec non orci at turpis sollicitudin congue pretium ac diam. Fusce libero urna, ullamcorper sed placerat eu, tempor eget justo. Phasellus varius mollis leo in facilisis. Praesent accumsan lobortis nulla id varius. Proin quis quam eros, nec aliquam leo. Proin pellentesque ultrices purus ultricies fringilla. Etiam dolor mi, lobortis ac tincidunt vitae, pellentesque sit amet ligula. Integer posuere sapien lorem, sit amet rhoncus dolor. Proin eu nulla mi, quis commodo justo.

Vestibulum sagittis iaculis est at laoreet. Sed in velit neque, at semper turpis. Etiam nisl orci, interdum pharetra convallis id, commodo sit amet dolor. Nulla facilisi. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Cras eu ipsum est. Ut et magna mauris, sit amet vehicula eros. Fusce dapibus, lacus in bibendum pharetra, metus nisi adipiscing urna, ut luctus nisl augue id nulla. Maecenas ut nisi quis mauris consequat fringilla quis et eros. Nulla facilisi. Quisque cursus accumsan molestie. Nunc commodo lacus a lectus sagittis vel rhoncus urna iaculis. Fusce vel arcu quis nisi accumsan elementum sit amet eget est. Sed ut tortor quis turpis blandit semper a non arcu. Vestibulum nec justo lorem, non dictum mauris.

Integer semper, tortor id vestibulum sodales, sem justo mollis dolor, ut pulvinar felis sapien nec nibh. Vivamus massa nibh, tempus eu congue et, commodo ac felis. Vivamus consectetur tortor eu tortor volutpat venenatis. Mauris ullamcorper cursus est, vel condimentum urna eleifend eu. Suspendisse potenti. Vestibulum condimentum, tellus eget pretium suscipit, magna massa tempor neque, non interdum erat tortor sit amet neque. Morbi et tortor eros. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Nam ut elit magna, ut interdum velit. Vivamus accumsan mollis viverra. Sed sit amet risus in eros fringilla sagittis. Aliquam consectetur placerat lacus nec ornare. Quisque turpis purus, dapibus nec hendrerit sit amet, accumsan vel diam. Pellentesque ut lorem augue. Praesent ut nibh sed mi cursus iaculis. Integer congue dui eu metus vulputate quis volutpat erat hendrerit.*


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

Heureusement que t'es là Sind' !
Tu rends la vacuité des lieux moins oppressante.
(finalement, c'est toi qui as raison)


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Janvier 2010)

burp ! ©&#8482;


----------



## Gronounours (30 Janvier 2010)

Très cher Boodou,

Merci de partager ton expérience avec nous. Je ne pourrais sans doutes pas t'aider à savoir si tu as bien fait ou pas, mais je vais d'une part partager ma propre expérience ici, et d'autre part te demander quelques précisions.


Je n'ai jamais acheté de grille pain de ma vie, en effet, tous ceux que j'ai eu en ma possession depuis mes 3 départs du domicile parental, m'ont été offert par des gens.

2 fois mes parents, et une fois des amis.
Il y' a un côté très pratique à ceci, je n'ai pas eu besoin de me fader le vendeur pénible du magasin qui se prétend spécialiste en électroménager, et je n'ai pas eu à me torturer les neurones pour savoir lequel choisir.

T'imagines le luxe, fils et ami de bourges, c'est même pas moi qui choisit le grille pain ! Un luxe fort confortable.


Cependant, je m'inquiète à la lecture de ton post. En effet, si le modèle de grille pain dont tu nous narres les aventures ici semble très fonctionnel doublé d'un sens esthétique digne d'un objet signé Starck© (ce qui, pour se la péter lors des soirées chez toi est un atout majeur*), il semble impossible d'éviter de se taper les pénibles lors de la lecture de ton post.

Du coup j'hésite.

Et merci de respecter le fil, Julrou et consort  

* Si en sus, il y a des ferrero roche d'or, c'est la soirée de geudin ! Même David Guetta (et sa grognasse) voudront en être.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Et le jour où le standard -tartine de pain- n'existe plus, tu l'as dans le cul mec !



Tu prends du pain de mie, tu empiles 4 ou 5 tranches et tu découpes au format voulu. Son grille pain, quand on l'aime, il faut savoir tout faire pour le garder y compris calibrer sa tartine.


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> .../... volutpat erat hendrerit.[/FONT][/I][/SIZE]


Jimi Hendrix était voluptueux ?


----------



## Gronounours (30 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu prends du pain de mie, tu empiles 4 ou 5 tranches et tu découpes au format voulu. Son grille pain, quand on l'aime, il faut savoir tout faire pour le garder y compris calibrer sa tartine.



Farpaitement 
Ton grille pain, tu l'aimes ou tu le quittes !


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2010)

"_Ne faites pas de critique par derrière. Dèsqu'un problème se pose, convoquez une réunion, mettez-le sur le tapis,discutez-le, prenez des décisions, et le problème sera résolu. Si des problèmes existent, mais ne sont pas mis sur le tapis, ils resteront longtemps sans solution, et pourront même traîner des années durant._" 
Mao Zedong, _Méthodes de travail des comités du Parti_


----------



## Gronounours (30 Janvier 2010)

Ta gueule.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> "_Ne faites pas de critique par derrière. Dèsqu'un problème se pose, convoquez une réunion, mettez-le sur le tapis,discutez-le, prenez des décisions, et le problème sera résolu. Si des problèmes existent, mais ne sont pas mis sur le tapis, ils resteront longtemps sans solution, et pourront même traîner des années durant._"
> Mao Zedong, _Méthodes de travail des comités du Parti_




m'est d'avis que tu va y finir ....

sur le tapis


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

Sin' moi aussi j'peux ajouter un mot ?


*&#1041;&#1077;&#1083;&#1090;&#1101;&#1083;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1076;&#1099;&#1105;&#1082;&#1072;&#1084;&#1087;&#1072;&#1085;&#1110;&#1103; &#1072;&#1073;&#1074;&#1103;&#1089;&#1100;&#1094;&#1110;&#1083;&#1072; &#1090;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1095;&#1099; &#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1082;&#1091;&#1088;&#1089;, &#1087;&#1088;&#1099;&#1089;&#1100;&#1074;&#1077;&#1095;&#1072;&#1085;&#1099; &#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1079;&#1100;&#1076;&#1079;&#1102; &#1055;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1110;.
&#1055;&#1088;&#1099;&#1075;&#1072;&#1076;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1094;&#1094;&#1072; &#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072;&#1096;&#1085;&#1110; &#1090;&#1101;&#1083;&#1077;&#1074;&#1110;&#1079;&#1110;&#1081;&#1085;&#1099; &#1088;&#1086;&#1083;&#1110;&#1082;. &#1053;&#1072; &#1092;&#1086;&#1085;&#1077; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1083;&#1103;&#1085;&#1110;&#1085;&#1099;, &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072;&#1083;&#1105;&#1090;&#1072;&#1118;, &#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1082;&#1072;&#1118; &#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1092;&#1072;&#1088;&#1073;&#1072;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1076;&#1079;&#1103;&#1118;&#1095;&#1099;&#1085;&#1072;, &#1095;&#1072;&#1084;&#1091;&#1089;&#1100;&#1094;&#1110; &#1072;&#1076;&#1079;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072;&#1103; &#1118; &#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1091;&#1102; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1091;, &#1095;&#1099;&#1090;&#1072;&#1077; &#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1096; &#1085;&#1072; &#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1091;&#1102; &#1090;&#1101;&#1084;&#1072;&#1090;&#1099;&#1082;&#1091;, &#1089;&#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1091;&#1102;&#1095;&#1099; &#1094;&#1110; &#1090;&#1086; &#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1095;&#1091;&#1083;&#1110;&#1094;&#1100;, &#1094;&#1110; &#1090;&#1086; &#1118;&#1079;&#1088;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072;&#1074;&#1072;&#1094;&#1100; &#1072;&#1118;&#1076;&#1099;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099;&#1102;. &#1053;&#1072;&#1089;&#1091;&#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1082; &#1072;&#1118;&#1090;&#1072;&#1088;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1081; &#1079;&#1072;&#1076;&#1091;&#1084;&#1077;, &#1091; &#1075;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;&#1072;&#1095;&#1072; &#1072;&#1076;&#1089;&#1091;&#1090;&#1085;&#1110;&#1095;&#1072;&#1102;&#1094;&#1100; &#1091;&#1089;&#1103;&#1083;&#1103;&#1082;&#1110;&#1103; &#1101;&#1084;&#1086;&#1094;&#1099;&#1110;. &#1041;&#1086; &#1074;&#1099;&#1082;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;&#1118;&#1094;&#1072; &#1089;&#1074;&#1072;&#1110;&#1084; &#1074;&#1099;&#1075;&#1083;&#1103;&#1076;&#1072;&#1084; &#1110; &#1087;&#1072;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1079;&#1110;&#1085;&#1072;&#1084;&#1110; &#1085;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072;&#1076;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077; &#1087;&#1072;&#1095;&#1099;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102;&#1095;&#1091;&#1102; &#1092;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072;&#1076;&#1101;&#1083;&#1100;, &#1072; &#1085;&#1077; &#1089;&#1072;&#1083;&#1076;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072; &#1044;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1091;&#1089;&#1100;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1085;&#1072;&#1081;. &#1052;&#1091;&#1089;&#1110;&#1094;&#1100;, &#1103;&#1096;&#1095;&#1101; &#1085;&#1103; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079; &#1076;&#1072;&#1074;&#1103;&#1076;&#1079;&#1077;&#1094;&#1094;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072;&#1079;&#1110;&#1088;&#1072;&#1094;&#1100; &#1090;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1095;&#1099;&#1103; &#1096;&#1101;&#1076;&#1101;&#1118;&#1088;&#1099; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1072; &#1082;&#1096;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1090;&#1091; &#1076;&#1099; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1093;&#1072;&#1094;&#1100; &#1087;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100;&#1085;&#1110; &#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1095;&#1072;&#1089;&#1086;&#1118; &#1091; &#1074;&#1099;&#1082;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;&#1085;&#1100;&#1085;&#1110; &#1079;&#1086;&#1088;&#1072;&#1082; &#1072;&#1081;&#1095;&#1099;&#1085;&#1085;&#1072;&#1081; &#1101;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1076;&#1099;. &#1047;&#1086;&#1088;&#1082;&#1110; &#1075;&#1101;&#1090;&#1099;&#1103; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1110; &#1089;&#1072;&#1073;&#1077; &#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1110; &#1081; &#1089;&#1100;&#1074;&#1077;&#1094;&#1103;&#1094;&#1100;, &#1089;&#1100;&#1087;&#1103;&#1074;&#1072;&#1102;&#1094;&#1100;, &#1089;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1102; &#1094;&#1077;&#1096;&#1072;&#1095;&#1099;&#1089;&#1103;, &#1087;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100;&#1085;&#1110; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072; &#1074;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1091; &#1079; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081; &#1078;&#1072; &#1110;&#1085;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;&#1094;&#1099;&#1103;&#1081;, &#1103;&#1082; &#1110; &#1089;&#1074;&#1086;&#1081; &#1079;&#1074;&#1099;&#1095;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1099; &#1088;&#1101;&#1087;&#1101;&#1088;&#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1088;. &#1040;&#1073;&#1072;&#1074;&#1103;&#1079;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072; &#1087;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;&#1078;&#1091;&#1094;&#1100; &#1110; &#1089;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1089;&#1085;&#1099;&#1103; &#1082;&#1110;&#1085;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1091;&#1078;&#1082;&#1110; &#1072;&#1073; &#1074;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1077;, &#1085;&#1077;&#1096;&#1090;&#1072; &#1087;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1085;&#1072;&#1077; &#1076;&#1072; &#1092;&#1110;&#1083;&#1100;&#1084;&#1091; «&#1050;&#1091;&#1088;&#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1090;&#1099;» &#1079; &#1084;&#1091;&#1079;&#1099;&#1082;&#1072;&#1081; &#1043;&#1072;&#1088;&#1099;&#1082;&#1072; &#1057;&#1091;&#1082;&#1072;&#1095;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;. &#1053;&#1103; &#1074;&#1072;&#1078;&#1085;&#1072;, &#1096;&#1090;&#1086; &#1072;&#1082;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099; &#1072;&#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1091;&#1090;&#1099; &#1087;&#1072; &#1084;&#1086;&#1076;&#1079;&#1077; &#1087;&#1072;&#1095;&#1072;&#1090;&#1082;&#1091; &#1095;&#1072;&#1089;&#1100;&#1094;&#1103;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084; &#1091;&#1078;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1102;&#1094;&#1100; &#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072; «&#1087;&#1072;&#1094;&#1072;&#1085;&#1099;». &#1047;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;&#1077; &#1118;&#1089;&#1077; &#1103;&#1085;&#1099; &#1072;&#1073;&#1072;&#1074;&#1103;&#1079;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072; &#1079;&#1100;&#1076;&#1079;&#1077;&#1081;&#1089;&#1100;&#1085;&#1103;&#1094;&#1100; &#1075;&#1077;&#1088;&#1086;&#1081;&#1089;&#1082;&#1110;&#1103; &#1118;&#1095;&#1099;&#1085;&#1082;&#1110; &#1110; &#1085;&#1110;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1079;&#1110;&#1085; &#1085;&#1077; &#1118;&#1094;&#1103;&#1095;&#1101; &#1079; &#1092;&#1088;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1091; &#1076;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091;, &#1085;&#1103; &#1087;&#1086;&#1081;&#1076;&#1079;&#1077; &#1076;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077;&#1084;&#1094;&#1072;&#1118; &#1089;&#1077;&#1085;&#1072; &#1074;&#1072;&#1078;&#1099;&#1094;&#1100;, &#1103;&#1082; &#1084;&#1086;&#1081; &#1072;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072;&#1074;&#1103;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1094;, &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072; &#1074;&#1099;&#1087;&#1091;&#1089;&#1082;&#1085;&#1110;&#1082; &#1074;&#1072;&#1081;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1081; &#1074;&#1091;&#1095;&#1101;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1110;. &#1056;&#1072;&#1076;&#1099;&#1105;&#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072;&#1095;&#1099;, &#1096;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1099;&#1095;&#1072;&#1094;&#1100; &#1089;&#1100;&#1074;&#1103;&#1090;&#1082;&#1072;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1100;&#1085;&#1103; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1110;, &#1088;&#1101;&#1076;&#1082;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1081;&#1074;&#1072;&#1102;&#1094;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072; &#1088;&#1086;&#1079;&#1076;&#1091;&#1084;, &#1072; &#1093;&#1091;&#1090;&#1095;&#1101;&#1081; &#1074;&#1099;&#1082;&#1083;&#1110;&#1082;&#1072;&#1102;&#1094;&#1100; &#1079;&#1100;&#1076;&#1079;&#1110;&#1118;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;&#1085;&#1077;. &#1057;&#1082;&#1072;&#1078;&#1072;&#1084;, &#1103;&#1082;&#1110; &#1075;&#1086;&#1076; &#1079;&#1072;&#1087;&#1072;&#1088; &#1072;&#1073;&#1084;&#1103;&#1088;&#1082;&#1086;&#1118;&#1074;&#1072;&#1102;&#1094;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072;&#1085;&#1100;&#1085;&#1077; &#1052;&#1072;&#1075;&#1110;&#1083;&#1105;&#1074;&#1091; &#1079;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1100;&#1085;&#1103; &#1075;&#1086;&#1088;&#1072;&#1076;&#1091;-&#1075;&#1077;&#1088;&#1086;&#1103;. &#1050;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1099; &#1074;&#1077;&#1095;&#1072;&#1088; &#1082;&#1088;&#1099;&#1095;&#1072;&#1094;&#1100; &#1087;&#1072; &#1072;&#1073;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1085;&#1099;&#1084; &#1088;&#1072;&#1076;&#1099;&#1105;: «&#1052;&#1072;&#1075;&#1110;&#1083;&#1105;&#1118;, &#1090;&#1099; &#1074;&#1072;&#1088;&#1090;&#1099;!» &#1043;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086;&#1118; &#1090;&#1072;&#1084;&#1091;, &#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1072;, &#1110; &#1085;&#1103;&#1073;&#1083;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072; &#1073;&#1099;&#1083;&#1086; &#1073;. &#1040;&#1083;&#1077; &#1082;&#1072;&#1084;&#1091; &#1075;&#1101;&#1090;&#1072;&#1077; &#1079;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1100;&#1085;&#1077; &#1087;&#1072;&#1090;&#1088;&#1101;&#1073;&#1085;&#1072; &#1094;&#1103;&#1087;&#1077;&#1088;? &#1040;&#1073;&#1072;&#1088;&#1086;&#1085;&#1094;&#1072;&#1118; &#1075;&#1086;&#1088;&#1072;&#1076;&#1091; &#1118; &#1078;&#1099;&#1074;&#1099;&#1093; &#1072;&#1084;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100; &#1085;&#1077; &#1079;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1089;&#1103;. &#1044;&#1083;&#1103; &#1118;&#1084;&#1072;&#1094;&#1072;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1100;&#1085;&#1103; &#1083;&#1077;&#1075;&#1077;&#1085;&#1076;&#1099; &#1074;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1099;, &#1103;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1084;&#1072;&#1083;&#1072; &#1084;&#1072;&#1077; &#1089;&#1091;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072; &#1079; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1118;&#1076;&#1072;&#1081;, &#1079;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072;&#1076;&#1079;&#1077;&#1081;&#1085;&#1072; &#1087;&#1088;&#1099;&#1074;&#1103;&#1079;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072;&#1089; &#1076;&#1072; &#1089;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077;&#1094;&#1082;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072; &#1084;&#1110;&#1085;&#1091;&#1083;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072;? &#1044;&#1072;&#1089;&#1102;&#1083;&#1100; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1076; &#1082;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1099;&#1084; &#1102;&#1073;&#1110;&#1083;&#1077;&#1077;&#1084; &#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1083;&#1103;&#1094;&#1094;&#1072; &#1074;&#1099;&#1088;&#1072;&#1096;&#1101;&#1085;&#1100;&#1085;&#1077;&#1084; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1083;&#1077;&#1084;&#1099; &#1079;&#1072;&#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100;&#1087;&#1103;&#1095;&#1101;&#1085;&#1100;&#1085;&#1103; &#1074;&#1101;&#1090;&#1101;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;&#1118; &#1078;&#1099;&#1090;&#1083;&#1086;&#1084;. &#1053;&#1103;&#1118;&#1078;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077;&#1093;&#1090;&#1072; &#1076;&#1072; &#1075;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086;&#1118; &#1091; &#1089;&#1090;&#1091;&#1076;&#1101;&#1085;&#1094;&#1082;&#1110;&#1084; &#1110;&#1085;&#1090;&#1101;&#1088;&#1085;&#1072;&#1094;&#1077; &#1078;&#1099;&#1118;? &#1053;&#1077;&#1081;&#1082;&#1110; &#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099; &#1085;&#1072;&#1095;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1110;&#1082; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1087;&#1072;&#1085;&#1091;&#1077; &#1118;&#1089;&#1110;&#1084; &#1091;&#1076;&#1079;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1110;&#1082;&#1072;&#1084; &#1074;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1099; &#1076;&#1072;&#1094;&#1100; &#1087;&#1091;&#1094;&#1105;&#1118;&#1082;&#1110; &#1118; &#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099;&#1110;, &#1082;&#1072;&#1073; &#1073;&#1072;&#1103;&#1074;&#1099;&#1103; &#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1099; &#1079;&#1072;&#1083;&#1103;&#1095;&#1099;&#1083;&#1110;. &#1062;&#1110; &#1096;&#1084;&#1072;&#1090; &#1093;&#1090;&#1086; &#1079;&#1100; &#1110;&#1093; &#1079;&#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1081;&#1085;&#1072; &#1089;&#1103;&#1073;&#1077; &#1072;&#1073;&#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1075;&#1086;&#1118;&#1074;&#1072;&#1094;&#1100;, &#1089;&#1087;&#1091;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1094;&#1094;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072; &#1072;&#1073;&#1077;&#1076; &#1079;&#1100; &#1087;&#1103;&#1090;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072; &#1087;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1093;&#1091; &#1085;&#1072; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1096;&#1099;, &#1093;&#1072;&#1076;&#1079;&#1110;&#1094;&#1100; &#1074;&#1077;&#1095;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;&#1110; &#1085;&#1072; &#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1094;&#1099;? &#1055;&#1088;&#1072; &#1082;&#1083;&#1086;&#1087;&#1072;&#1090; &#1072;&#1073; &#1092;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1110;&#1082;&#1072;&#1093; &#1075;&#1072;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099;&#1094;&#1094;&#1072; &#1096;&#1084;&#1072;&#1090;. &#1040;&#1083;&#1077; &#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1091;&#1081;&#1094;&#1077; &#1074;&#1099;&#1082;&#1083;&#1110;&#1082;&#1072;&#1094;&#1100; &#1076;&#1086;&#1082;&#1090;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072; &#1079; &#1088;&#1072;&#1081;&#1087;&#1072;&#1083;&#1110;&#1082;&#1083;&#1110;&#1085;&#1110;&#1082;&#1110; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1074;&#1101;&#1090;&#1101;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;-&#1074;&#1103;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1118;&#1094;&#1072;. &#1059; &#1072;&#1076;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079; &#1087;&#1072;&#1095;&#1091;&#1077;&#1094;&#1077;: «&#1053;&#1103;&#1084;&#1072; &#1084;&#1072;&#1096;&#1099;&#1085;&#1099;. &#1064;&#1091;&#1082;&#1072;&#1081;&#1094;&#1077; &#1084;&#1072;&#1096;&#1099;&#1085;&#1091;, &#1090;&#1072;&#1076;&#1099; &#1087;&#1088;&#1099;&#1077;&#1076;&#1079;&#1077;&#1084;». &#1040; &#1076;&#1079;&#1077; &#1090;&#1099; &#1103;&#1077; &#1079;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081;&#1076;&#1079;&#1077;&#1096;, &#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1110; &#1079;&#1110;&#1084;&#1086;&#1081; &#1091; &#1074;&#1105;&#1089;&#1094;&#1099; &#1085;&#1103; &#1090;&#1086;&#1077; &#1096;&#1090;&#1086; &#1084;&#1072;&#1096;&#1099;&#1085; &#8212; &#1083;&#1102;&#1076;&#1079;&#1077;&#1081; &#1085;&#1103;&#1084;&#1072;. &#1058;&#1088;&#1101;&#1073;&#1072; &#1076;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077;&#1076;&#1082;&#1072; &#1079; &#1089;&#1072;&#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091;, &#1074;&#1099;&#1087;&#1110;&#1089;&#1072;&#1094;&#1100; &#1087;&#1072;&#1083;&#1110;&#1074;&#1072;, &#8212; &#1077;&#1076;&#1079;&#1100; &#1091; &#1075;&#1086;&#1088;&#1072;&#1076;. &#1042;&#1072; &#1118;&#1079;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1100;&#1094;&#1077; &#1075;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086;&#1118; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1094;&#1100; &#1082;&#1110;&#1083;&#1103;&#1084;&#1101;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1118; &#1076;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072;&#1081;&#1073;&#1083;&#1110;&#1078;&#1101;&#1081;&#1096;&#1072;&#1081; &#1072;&#1118;&#1090;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1094;&#1099;&#1110; &#1110; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1081;&#1089;&#1100;&#1094;&#1110; &#1118; &#1088;&#1072;&#1081;&#1094;&#1101;&#1085;&#1090;&#1088;&#1099; &#1087;&#1072;&#1090;&#1088;&#1101;&#1073;&#1085;&#1091;&#1102; &#1118;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1091; &#8212; &#1075;&#1101;&#1090;&#1072; &#1103;&#1082; &#1076;&#1072; &#1041;&#1101;&#1088;&#1083;&#1110;&#1085;&#1072; &#1076;&#1072;&#1081;&#1089;&#1100;&#1094;&#1110;! &#1061;&#1072;&#1094;&#1103;, &#1103;&#1082; &#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1083;&#1072; &#1118; &#1088;&#1072;&#1076;&#1099;&#1105;&#1074;&#1099;&#1089;&#1090;&#1091;&#1087;&#1077; &#1089;&#1087;&#1101;&#1094;&#1099;&#1103;&#1083;&#1110;&#1089;&#1090;&#1082;&#1072; &#1087;&#1072; &#1087;&#1072;&#1090;&#1088;&#1099;&#1103;&#1090;&#1099;&#1095;&#1085;&#1099;&#1084; &#1074;&#1099;&#1093;&#1072;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1100;&#1085;&#1110;, &#1091; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1099;&#1084; &#1078;&#1099;&#1094;&#1100;&#1094;&#1110; &#1087;&#1072;&#1074;&#1110;&#1085;&#1085;&#1072; &#1073;&#1099;&#1094;&#1100; &#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1094;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1079;&#1100;&#1074;&#1110;&#1075;&#1091;, &#1085;&#1077;&#1072;&#1073;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072;&#1076;&#1074;&#1072;&#1094;&#1100; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072; &#1075;&#1101;&#1090;&#1072; &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1072;&#1076;&#1079;&#1110;. &#1071;&#1082;&#1110;&#1103; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1079;&#1100;&#1074;&#1110;&#1075;&#1110; &#1118; &#1084;&#1110;&#1088;&#1085;&#1099; &#1095;&#1072;&#1089;? &#1057;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072;&#1072;&#1093;&#1074;&#1103;&#1088;&#1085;&#1072;&#1089;&#1100;&#1094;&#1100; &#1076;&#1079;&#1077;&#1083;&#1103; &#1087;&#1072;&#1082;&#1091;&#1090;&#1072;&#1118; &#8212; &#1084;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1093;&#1110;&#1079;&#1084;. &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1079;&#1100;&#1074;&#1110;&#1075; &#1073;&#1103;&#1079; &#1084;&#1101;&#1090;&#1099; &#8212; &#1082;&#1072;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1076;&#1101;&#1088;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1072;*


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> "_Ne faites pas de critique par derrière. Dèsqu'un problème se pose, convoquez une réunion, mettez-le sur le tapis,discutez-le, prenez des décisions, et le problème sera résolu. Si des problèmes existent, mais ne sont pas mis sur le tapis, ils resteront longtemps sans solution, et pourront même traîner des années durant._"
> Mao Zedong, _Méthodes de travail des comités du Parti_


Ne faites pas de critique par derrière. Faites les au grand jour, ça permettra de vous repérer et de vous éliminer.
Mao Zedong, _idées comme ça_




Oui, je sais, c'est facile.







Mais tant pis.
Au fait, c'est quoi un débat IRL ?


----------



## Gronounours (30 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Au fait, c'est quoi un débat IRL ?



Ce doit être un  débat irlandais. T'as intérêt à parler en gaélique !


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

à tous et à personne,

j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites, surtout ne changez rien.


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

Oui, mais le grille-pain, alors ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> à tous et à personne,
> 
> j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faîtes, surtout ne changez rien.



Oh toi ta g*ùle hein, va faire toaster ton pain et nous fait pas chier ! 

:rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Démodé laisse tomber
> Voilà le top du top de ce qui se fait aujourd'hui :afraid: :



C'est complètement hors propos, je sais, mais il est vachement bien ce grille pain.
Ça se trouve où ce genre de truc ?
Je vais devenir geek en grille pain, moi.


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ça se trouve où ce genre de truc ?



L'Apple Store


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> L'Apple Store


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> L'Apple Store



Alors j'abandonne. Ils vont encore me faire ch... pour que je prenne un AppleCare avec.


----------



## Gronounours (30 Janvier 2010)

Ce topic aurait mieux sa place dans switch et conseil d'achat non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est complètement hors propos, je sais, mais il est vachement bien ce grille pain.
> Ça se trouve où ce genre de truc ?
> Je vais devenir geek en grille pain, moi.



On doit pouvoir la version fabrication de mouillettes pour manger les &#339;ufs à la coque aussi. Il suffit de l'upgrader avec la version destructeur de papier :love:


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On doit pouvoir la version fabrication de mouillettes pour manger les ufs à la coque aussi. Il suffit de l'upgrader avec la version destructeur de papier :love:



Alors, là, ça va devenir LE grille pain de la DGSE.
T'écris ton message sur la tartine.
Ton correspondant le lamine après l'avoir lu et en prime, il le mange. Imparable.
On va pouvoir enfin couler tous les bateaux de Greenpeace.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi j'achèterai pas de grille pain, car très artiste et manuel, je préfère le faire plus vite moi même, le matin avec la lampe à souder.



Tu fais comme tu veux. Mais sache quand même qu'à 50 ans, si on n'a pas de grille-pain, on a raté sa vie.




Gronounours a dit:


> Ce topic aurait mieux sa place dans switch et conseil d'achat non ?



Non ! Microsoft aussi fait des grille-pains ?


----------



## r e m y (31 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Alors, là, ça va devenir LE grille pain de la DGSE.
> T'écris ton message sur la tartine.
> Ton correspondant le lamine après l'avoir lu et en prime, il le mange. Imparable.
> On va pouvoir enfin couler tous les bateaux de Greenpeace.




Ouais enfin... il vaut mieux qu'il ingurgite puis regurgite dans la foulée 35 autres tartines recouvertes de beurre totalement neutre.

Sinon à l'autopsie le message pourrait être reconstitué! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h12 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Non ! Microsoft aussi fait des grille-pains ?




Tu veux parler de celui avec le gros bouton Démarrer servant à éjecter les tartines trop cuites?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Janvier 2010)

*Je m'insurge contre les vilénies apposées, tout au long de ce fil, aux grilles-pain en tous genres !!!*

Le grille pain est un outil extraordinaire qui est indubitablement (hé oui&#8230 indispensable pour un réveil de qualité. Lorsque tu es encore dans le coltar le matin c'est agréable d'avoir un timing en soutien pour te guider, l'odeur douce amère du cramé réveille tes papilles gustatives, la chaleur dégagée réchauffe tes muscles encore endormies de sommeil, le son d'éjection de la tranche de pain te fait tilt dans la tête&#8230; rien de tel pour sortir de la léthargie matinale.

J'aime les grilles-pain, en tout genre et de toutes les couleurs :

Comme vu plus haut :





Avec un petit message c'est mieux :








Les goûts et les couleurs voilà à quoi ça mène :





Pour les pros c'est mieux comme ça :





Pour les fans de Moulinex le modèle vintage :





Pour les inquiets de la cuisson :





Pour les gamers le lance toast :





Produits de marketing :


















Ultime sensation pour les fans d'anticipation :





Le vrai modèle USB avec son soft pour faire des motifs :





Un modèle mural :





Un truc technoïde de la mort :





Tout et n'importe quoi :





Sinon pour la valeur sûre, indémodable, non-électrique, marche aussi au feu de bois, à la lampe à souder, au Butagaz&#8482; :





Tout cela pour te dire *boodou* que tu as certainement fait un mauvais choix quelque part, soit en achetant ce grille-pain somme toute quelconque, soit en ouvrant ce fil&#8230;


----------



## boodou (31 Janvier 2010)

ce type est un grand malade, enfermez-le.


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2010)

Julrou devrait changer d'avatar. Ses messages passent beaucoup mieux avec celui-ci :



julrou 15 a dit:


> Encore un fil trentre-sixième degré _vachement subversif_ pour dénoncer l'attitude des méchants nioubes qui prennent l'endroit pour de la merde et qui posent des questions cons&#8230;
> 
> Ça doit au moins être le cinquantième du genre... s'il y en a encore que ça fait sourire dans le coin... :sleep:










julrou 15 a dit:


> Non mais arrête deux secondes tes conneries, t'espérais en faire quoi, de ton sujet ? Quel intérêt à part de la pseudo-dénonciation à deux balles "tout se perd ma bonne dame..." ?
> 
> Bon le truc, c'est que je m'en prend à ton sujet, alors que comme je l'ai dit, il y en a 50 autres par mois qui sont ouverts sur le même thème... Ça n'est pas spécifiquement contre toi, mais bien plus contre un état d'esprit ambiant, contre lequel j'ai eu plus que l'occasion de m'épancher dans le fil-débat sur l'avenir du bar, débat qui n'a d'ailleurs pas amené d'avancées significatives (mais je suis peut-être trop gourmand).










julrou 15 a dit:


> Il y a cependant une différence avec vous autres : quand un sujet de nioube ne me plaît pas, plutôt que de me désoler du bon vieux temps, que c'était mieux avant et toutes les conneries qu'on peut lire à longueur de journée ici, je ne participe pas au sujet.
> Mais évidemment, il y a en a un certain nombre ici qui ne peuvent s'y astreindre&#8230;
> 
> En même temps, je dis ça, et ça a l'air de bien vous emmerder, quand même... Soit on a pas le même sens de l'humour, soit vous ne savez plus trop quoi faire pour vous divertir et tenter de garder un endroit comme vous l'avez connu il y a de cela fort longtemps, et qui n'est définitivement plus le même... Pour ma part, vous aurez compris que j'ai choisi la seconde solution.










julrou 15 a dit:


> Bah tu vois que tu comprends ce que je veux dire, finalement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que tu dis est juste, peut-être, mais le forum est avant tout ce que les membres en font. Regretter le forum d'avant, ça ne rime à rien, c'est tenter de vivre dans une époque révolue, c'est être, pour reprendre une expression célèbre, un "_homme du passé_".
> C'est pour ça que quand tu dis qu'"_entendre dans les mots d'un jeune adulte que c'était mieux avant ne laisse rien présager de bon quant à l'avenir du Bar et du reste en général&#8230;_", j'espère que tu ne parles pas de moi : il est clair désormais que je ne regrette rien de la période d'avant, mais que je n'attends rien non plus de la période actuelle. Je suis adepte d'un relativisme à mon avis de bon aloi : ceux qui veulent participer participent, dans le respect des règles, ceux qui n'ont rien à dire ne participent pas.
> 
> Ce genre de débat contribue justement à un partage des points de vue que l'on peut avoir sur le forum, points de vue forcément différents mais pas nécessairement divergents.
> ...










julrou 15 a dit:


> J'ai un peu élargi le débat, hein, mais là tu prends tout pour toi, c'est navrant, que veux-tu ?...
> Quant à la psychanalyse... :sleep:










julrou 15 a dit:


> "_Ne faites pas de critique par derrière. Dèsqu'un problème se pose, convoquez une réunion, mettez-le sur le tapis,discutez-le, prenez des décisions, et le problème sera résolu. Si des problèmes existent, mais ne sont pas mis sur le tapis, ils resteront longtemps sans solution, et pourront même traîner des années durant._"
> Mao Zedong, _Méthodes de travail des comités du Parti_









 Il faudrait rajouter cette image à chaque fois qu'on le cite...


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Janvier 2010)

momo-fr sur ta tranche de pain toasté Dark-Vador (voir photo ci-dessus) t'as plus rien à bouffer pour le coup, pour peu que l'on aime pas le cramé :mouais:
Concernant la tranche du Che indigeste dès bon matin... 


Sinon t'en vends beaucoup des grilles-pain ? :love: :rateau:


----------



## boodou (31 Janvier 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Julrou devrait changer d'avatar. Ses messages passent beaucoup mieux avec celui-ci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bonne idée !  T'as le lien pour l'image ?


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2010)

Hum... 

Control-Clic sur l'image / Copier l'adresse de l'image


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Bonne idée !  T'as le lien pour l'image ?





fredintosh a dit:


> Hum...
> 
> Control-Clic sur l'image / Copier l'adresse de l'image


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Janvier 2010)

Je faisais la sieste, et un truc m'a dérangé.

C'est ici qu'il y a un mec qui gueule des trucs en latin?


----------



## boodou (31 Janvier 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Hum...
> 
> Control-Clic sur l'image / Copier l'adresse de l'image



Ouh la la malheureux ! tirhum m'a vivement déconseillé de me lancer dans des bidouillages trop techniques de ce genre &#8230;


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2010)

Crétin !...


----------



## Gronounours (31 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Crétin !...



Tu t'es trompé de topic


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Tu t'es trompé de topic


T_u_card !...


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je faisais la sieste, et un truc m'a dérangé.
> 
> C'est ici qu'il y a un mec qui gueule des trucs en latin?



_VADE RETRO !_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------

Un groupe de loups, c'est une horde. Un groupe de vaches, c'est un troupeau. Un groupe d'hommes, c'est souvent une bande de cons.
La horde cumule les diférentes définitions, est-ce par inadvertance ou par volonté ?

Je remercie les membres de la Horde de leur réponse, par avance.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je remercie les membres de la Horde de leur réponse, par avance.



Pour le coaching, tu t'es trompé de fil


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Janvier 2010)

Toi je t'ai vus dans le film de goonies, le capitaine pirate...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

Quand même, les fils de MacGé ont des voies impénétrables. On en vient à nous citer Mao à propos de grille-pain...


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Février 2010)

C'est un bon instrument de torture. Portatif, facile à enmener pour des expeditions...
Une paire de mimines coincées dedans, et hop on peut passer à la question


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2010)

Quand sort Grille-pain OS 4.0 ? Vous avez des infos ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2010)

[MODE Info Culturelle ON] Saviez-vous que le grille-pain est la première source d'électrocution en France ? Eh oui! Il ne faut pas tenter de sortir le pain à l'aide d'un couteau métallique avant qu'il ne soit grillé (le pain, pas le couteau)... [/MODE Info Culturelle OFF]


----------



## aCLR (1 Février 2010)




----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2010)

Paske tu sais pas le régler


----------



## Gronounours (1 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [MODE Info Culturelle ON] Saviez-vous que le grille-pain est la première source d'électrocution en France ? Eh oui! Il ne faut pas tenter de sortir le pain à l'aide d'un couteau métallique avant qu'il ne soit grillé (le pain, pas le couteau)... [/MODE Info Culturelle OFF]




Claude François n'est pas du tout de cet avis.


----------



## mado (1 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


>



Ben c'est juste fait exprès pour t'énerver non ? :love:


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2010)

Faudrait demander conseil à LaHorde©


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est un bon instrument de torture. Portatif, facile à enmener pour des expeditions...
> Une paire de mimines coincées dedans, et hop on peut passer à la question



Ça peut aussi marcher avec les orteils ou autre chose mais c'est la longueur qui pose problème alors autant prendre un gaufrier de dépannage. Cela dit Toast va sûrement acquérir d'ici peu de nouvelles fonctionnalités :love:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait demander conseil à LaHorde©



C'est une idée


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça peut aussi marcher avec les orteils ou autre chose mais c'est la longueur qui pose problème alors autant prendre un gaufrier de dépannage.



On peut faire des croque-monsieur avec un grille pain?


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2010)

Bien sûr.

Il faut juste un nouveau grille pain pour chaque croque monsieur.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> On peut faire des croque-monsieur avec un grille pain?



oui et avec un grille nain, on peux faire des mini croque-monsieurs


----------



## aCLR (1 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Ai-je bien fait d'acheter ce grille pain aujourd'hui ?





Cher boodou,


Le problème est bien souvent le remplacement de pièces défectueuses ou usées. La plupart des modèles vendus ont un suivi de pièces détachées assez courts. Et toi qui t'étais habitué à l'objet remarquable qu'est le grille-pain, tu te verras dans l'obligation de le changer pour un flambant neuf alors le tien fonctionne encore à merveille. Hormis bien sûr les patins antidérapants que ton animal de compagnie aura rongé et le bouton d'éjection que tu auras avalé un soir de beuverie où tes amis et toi aviez joué au fameux "T'es pas Cap de" et jamais retrouvé.

Le plus simple serait d'attendre quelques années pour te précipiter sur le modèle wifi programmable depuis ton mac, au degré et à la seconde près. Mais voilà, tu aimes trop l'odeur de ce pain délicatement croustillant et chaud qui plonge, recouvert d'un lit de confiture que ta maman t'envoie en colissimo depuis que tu habites à la ville, chaque matin dans ton café au lait.

Le seul conseil que je puisse te donner pour résoudre ton épineuse question existentielle est  d'opter pour un modèle en leasing.



aCLR
Nioub de LaHorde© en déplacement​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> La horde cumule les diférentes définitions, est-ce par inadvertance ou par volonté ?



Le cumul des mandales par le cumul des vandales


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2010)

Ce qui est sûr c'est que tu nous emmerde, en effet.

Retourne donc à l'accueil, dire bonjour aux nouveaux, vétéran.


----------



## chafpa (2 Février 2010)

Mais c'est quoi ce délire :hein:

OK, je vais voir ailleurs si j'y suis  et prière de ne pas taper sur le newbie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2010)

Dans le Nord, nous avons résolu le problème de cette manière :






C'est déjà craquant. Aucun risque de la faire bruler le matin.
Et puis, si le morceau que tu pioches le matin ne te convient pas, il reste le SAV de ton supermarket pour faire échanger ton paquet défectueux.



P.S : la figurine n'est pas fournie avec.


----------



## rizoto (2 Février 2010)

KRISPROLLS !!!


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> P.S : la figurine n'est pas fournie avec.



Et heureusement&#8230;

Tu t'imagines toi, un matin encore endormi devant ton bol, piocher ce petit être. Et pensant tomber sur une grosse miette, tu le poses doucement à fleur d'eau histoire de le regarder disparaître dans ce liquide brunâtre. Avant même que tu réalises ton erreur, le voilà qui se reproduit tel une giclée de pop corn sur le formica® de la table. Dans la foulée, ces petites boules de polis se jettent sur ton paquet de petits pains suédois, t'arrachant même celui que tu venais de tartiner de confiture. Puis sans que tu puisses dire ouf, les voilà déjà disparu dans les recoins de ta cuisine. Histoire de repasser plus tard hanter tes moments de calme ou bien te dévorer&#8230; (j'avoue avoir un trou sur la fin du film, il le débranche, ou pas l'ordinateur)


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2010)

La multiplication des Krisprolls comme une "giclée de pop corn sur le for_n_ica® " c'est aussi un grand classique de l'histoire comme la multiplication des perches.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La multiplication des Krisprolls comme une "giclée de pop corn sur le for_n_ica® " c'est aussi un grand classique de l'histoire comme la multiplication des perches.



A ce qu'on m'a dit, la dernière chose que aCLR a fait gicler sur la table en formica, c'était pas du Krisprolls


----------



## Madalvée (3 Février 2010)

"sur la table en forniquant", tu veux dire ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2010)

DuMalàAvaler a dit:


> "sur la table en forniquant", tu veux dire ?



"DuMalAAvaler" en voila un zouli pseudo...


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

et puis ca tombe bien, c'est pas le sirop pour la gorge qui manque


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> "DuMalAAvaler" en voila un zouli pseudo...





Gronounours a dit:


> et puis ca tombe bien, c'est pas le sirop pour la gorge qui manque



Ni l'humour au trente-sixième degré pour rigoler des nioubes qui savent pas faire rire.
Quelle bande d'intolérants !


----------



## boodou (3 Février 2010)

Le sujet n'était pas _spécifiquement_ axé sur la question du grille pain, vous n'avez rien compris


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2010)

​


----------



## Grug (3 Février 2010)

huhuhu


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (5 Février 2010)

si vous pouvez m'aider, ça m'arrange. J'en ai acheté un il y a deux mois et je regrette... Si vous en avez des comme ça, je propose un échange en mains propres (ou sales si vraiment ya pas le choix...)...
me contacter par mp​


----------



## Grug (5 Février 2010)

oula, moi j'avais la version noir et blanc, elle est toujours dans un macplus qui traine à la campagne par contre faudrait que je retrouve un lecteur de disquette&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------

oups un simple google et tu le trouve là&#8230;

ou plutot là&#8230;

merci qui


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> vous n'avez rien compris



En effet.
Rien du tout.
Mais nous sommes tes amis, désormais.
Et il va te falloir vivre avec ça...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et il va te falloir vivre avec ça...



Euh, nous aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

*THE TOAST​*
Un film coréen dans lequel une sorte de monstre visqueux et affamé débarque au sein d'une communauté tranquille pour y répandre le chaos.​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Février 2010)

[youtube]w0ctIWPIhvs[/youtube]


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *THE TOAST​*
> Un film coréen dans lequel une sorte de monstre visqueux et affamé débarque au sein d'une communauté tranquille pour y répandre le chaos.​



Starring Irving Bartowski


----------



## gKatarn (5 Février 2010)

Un nanard intello-bobo alors ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Un nanard intello-bobo alors ?



*NANAR* sans 'd' à la fin.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

*THE TOASTMAN*

Un film américain avec des grands espaces dans lequel la distribution de tartine se fait par des hommes à cheval dans un monde post-apocalyptique.
Kévin Costner est l'un de ces "toastmen" et il lui arrive plein de trucs déments.​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h24 ----------

*TOASTGARDS*

Un film américain, encore, avec toujours Kévin Costner.
Cette fois, il incarne un vieux grilleur de pain sur le retour chargé de former des petits jeunes très "têtes brûlées" au dur métier de grilleur de pain​


----------



## Gronounours (5 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *THE TOAST​*
> 
> Un film coréen dans lequel une sorte de monstre visqueux et affamé débarque au *sein* d'une communauté tranquille pour y répandre le chaos.​




*NICHON ?*


----------



## Grug (5 Février 2010)

ni mauvais&#8230;

ça en fait des tartines.


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais nous sommes tes amis, désormais.
> Et il va te falloir vivre avec ça...



_*NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN !!! *_


----------



## gKatarn (5 Février 2010)

Eh si.








Hin hin


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2010)

Imaginez la vie avec GK, vous plaignez pas...


----------



## kisbizz (6 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> ni mauvais
> 
> ça en fait des tartines.



pour le goûter avec du nutella ça peut faire l'affaire


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Février 2010)

Pour un bon Toaster, il faut allez voir ce professionnel.    

[youtube]1VoJTyzSLgk[/youtube]


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5384063 a dit:
			
		

> Pour un bon Toaster, il faut allez voir ce professionnel.
> 
> [youtube]1VoJTyzSLgk[/youtube]


sa me fé pensssée a kék1 ki maudère sur sé faurhums


----------

